# Konjiki no Gash Bell, The 100 Demon War Main RP Thread Ver. 2.0



## Franky (Feb 4, 2011)

_This is the Roleplay Thread
The Sign-up/OOC Thread can be found _

_The Story_
_Every 1,000 years 100 Demon children are sent to the Human World along with their mystical spell book to battle for the title of Demon King... Together with their destined human partner, demons will unlock the many powers hidden in their books and the mysterious spells hidden within as their bonds grow stronger and they fight to become the Demon King!_

_Roleplay Thread Rules_
_No Spamming:_ This thread is only for the RP, go to the OOC thread if you wanna talk OOC.

_No Flaming:_ Of course, no OOC flaming here. You can IC flame another character, however, but not another Site Member.

_No Godmodding:_ I'll do my best to catch any of, but if you have any complaints, just PM me. Any Godmod posts will be ignored until editted.

_Play Fair:_ Be fair and admit it when you've lost.

_No Signatures:_ Please make an effort to make this place look better and lessen the loading by hiding your signature.

_And, of course, all of the Basic NF Rules_

_Now... Who will be Demon King? That will be decided by your power, bonds, and cunning! You will make your own destiny!_

Have Fun Roleplaying~!​


----------



## Franky (Feb 5, 2011)

*Streets of Venice; Crass Clown and Addie*

The young girl pulled the cap off a small orange bottle and popped 2 white pills into her mouth, taking a swig from her water bottle before putting it back into her bag, right next to the white clown mask also residing inside. She looked incredibly pale, but at least she was moving. Some people would rudely stare at her, wondering what was wrong with her.

"Ignore them... Addie... with me at your side, you'll be invincible~" whispered a telepathic voice coming from the clown mask, "We just need to find some Demons to face... so we can get stronger!"

"Yes, Crass Clown..."

Crass Clown chuckled slightly through telepathy as Addie walked towards the airport, planning to take a trip to Japan, where a huge mess of demons happened to have appeared. Once they arrived, Addie walked around, climbed over the gates, and found a small non-commercial plane, probably for emergencies or something, but Addie didn't care.

"Posuruk... Model: Plane..." Addie whispered, throwing the clown mask to the nose of the plane, where it simply seemed to latch on.

"All systems ready, Addie my dear... heheheh... to Tokyo we go!" Crass Clown telepathically spoke to Addie as she climbed into the cockpit, looking as if she really was flying the plane.

Crass Clown took his new body, the entirety of the small plane, and turned it nose-first down the runway, beginning to take off. The two were airborne in no time, heading directly East towards the Pacific Ocean, or rather, to Japan, where the biggest lump of Demons was located.


----------



## Franky (Feb 5, 2011)

*London, Outside Big Ben; Orin and James*

"James... do you have the tickets?" Orin nonchalantly asked his book keeper, James Bolster, as they threw James's back into the back of his small car."

"Yeah, yeah, I got them, Orin, now hurry up!" James called from the driver's side as Orin slid into the passenger seat, his head clanking against the car frame, "Hey now, I know you're durable as hell, but my car isn't, be careful, okay?"

"I'll try, James..." Orin replied in monotone, looking out the window, observing the passing folk, "You humans are so paranoid compared to us Demons... but I suppose it makes sense, seeing as we could simply repair a vehicle such as this with a simple utterance..."

"Okay I get it, but we're going now..." James muttered under his breath, annoyed by Orin's always ever-so-logical attitude and clock-like thinking, "Why does your friend have to be all the way in Tokyo, anyway?"

"James, I already told you... none of us know when or where we're going to start in this battle to become king... All I know is I can sense his presence on the islands just off the coast East of here, that land you know as Japan..." Orin explained, again, in monotone, "However, it also seems a large amount of Demons other than Kohaku have shown up there... I wonder why...?"

"Well, it really doesn't matter now... hey, we're here..." James remarked as the airport came into sight, "Come on, Orin, get out of the car, we're heading that way to... Gate D6..."

Orin nodded as he handed James his bag, which contained his various gadgets, along with Orin's spell book. The two quickly headed to the plane, which happened to already be boarding, and, presenting their tickets, boarded swiftly. 

"Might as well nap, Orin, the flight is kind of long..."

"You go ahead James, I'd rather stay awake to make sure no other demons attack us..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tokyo, Japan, somewhere in the Inner part of the city.*

“Uuhaah!” Koharu sighed with satisfaction, “The restaurants in the inner portion of Tokyo are always the best!” Koharu grinned a little to herself, inwardly enjoying the fact that she felt full, “Ne, Kohaku? What are we going to do now.. about this whole, demon thing you know?” Koharu turned to look down at the little mamodo, who was currently enjoying a candy bar as part of the huge desert he had after eating, it took Kohaku a moment to register than Koharu had asked him something, “Oh.. did you say something?” Kohaku asked with a dazed look on his face.

“Mou..!” Koharu slammed her palm over her face, “I asked you what we're going to do about this demon thing!”

“Oh!” Kohaku finished up the rest of his candy bar, “We're going to have search for demons, I told you that already.”

“You...!” Koharu narrowed his eyes at the pale skinned boy, “Don't you have some way to find them or something..?”

Kohaku smiled slightly, “I do, however many of the demons are spread out around the world, so we'll have to continue searching.” Kohaku pulled out a second candy bar as they began to walk along, and started chomping down on it, he seemed to have developed a love for candy bars over the past few weeks they had been together, “Ah.. I recognize this presence!”

Koharu blinked a little bit, “What, an old friend or something?” Koharu noted that Kohaku seemed more upbeat about this presence than before, so she didn't know where this situation would go.

“Yeah! I met him once before, we didn't talk a whole lot, but I remember his name.” Kohaku grinned, the first full fledged grin he ever made, which surprised Koharu, “”Clockwork” Orin, he called himself, I'm sure this is him, he's coming in from some far away place.. I forget the name of it though.”

Koharu smiled, “Well if he's coming from a far away location, I know the perfect place to go!” Koharu took off in a sprint, which surprised Kohaku, however he ran to catch up after her, “Come on Kohaku, let's head to the airport!”

“Yeah!!” Kohaku sported a huge grin, he couldn't wait to meet one of the friends he made after such a long period of time, although whether or not they could really be considered friends had yet to be decided, it would be up to whether Orin intended to team up with him.


----------



## Franky (Feb 5, 2011)

*Large Park in Tokyo; Jackson and Aittou*

Jackson sat calmly on the bench, sitting near the tea shop he'd just visited, sipping some herbal mixture tea he'd thought might be worth a shot. Aittou, his Demon partner, sat impatiently next to him, tapping his foot, ready to leave.

"Hey, Jackson, hurry up! I want to face some strong demons soon... otherwise we'll fall behind!"

"Calm down, Aittou," Jackson sighed, taking another sip of his tea, "we'll head off soon... why don't you look around the park and stretch your legs a little, I'll wait here with your book if another Demon shows up...

"Geez... you're such a hassle sometimes..." Aittou remarked, lifted himself and stretching his arms a little, "Fine, I'll be looking around a little, I'll call your name if another Demon shows up and challenges me... but who would? i'm the great AITTOU-SAMA!"

Jackson smiled as he took another long, steady sip of his tea, watching Aittou laugh confidently, running off down the walkway, overly arrogant as usually. Jackson placed the tea down next to him, thinking. After a moment, he took the tea, gulped down the rest, and threw the cup in the trash can, grabbing up Aittou's book and heading after him, a slight smile always on his face.


*The same Park in Tokyo; Kevin and Mellatin*

"Kevin, watch out... that's one of the angels from the royal guard... Aittou, I think, was his name... maybe? Possibly? HAHAHAHAH! I don't really know!" Mellatin, the small bird on Kevin's shoulder laughed eccentrically.

"Calm down, Mellatin! To everyone else, you're just a bird!" Kevin reminded him.

"Then how about this~!?" Mellatin shouted, taking on the form of a cartoon-ish School Girl, winking at Kevin.

"That's, fine..." Kevin muttered, blushing while staring at Mellatin.

"Hey now~! Don't get the wrong idea, okay~!?" Mellatin said with a sparkle and a wink, holding a thumbs up to Kevin.

Kevin turned away and walked in the opposite direction. "Come on, let's find something to eat, I'm starving..."

"Yes sir!" Mellatin shouted, taking the form of a droopy mutt, following Kevin obediently on all fours.


----------



## Franky (Feb 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Tokyo, Japan, somewhere in the Inner part of the city.*
> 
> ?Uuhaah!? Koharu sighed with satisfaction, ?The restaurants in the inner portion of Tokyo are always the best!? Koharu grinned a little to herself, inwardly enjoying the fact that she felt full, ?Ne, Kohaku? What are we going to do now.. about this whole, demon thing you know?? Koharu turned to look down at the little mamodo, who was currently enjoying a candy bar as part of the huge desert he had after eating, it took Kohaku a moment to register than Koharu had asked him something, ?Oh.. did you say something?? Kohaku asked with a dazed look on his face.
> 
> ...



The plane had a bumpy landing, knocking James awake. The flight attendant came around, taking up trash, as the plane pulled into the runway carefully and slowly. Grabbing up James's bag, he and Orin steadily made their way through the crowd of people and off the plane, into the terminal.

"You hungry, Orin? There are plenty of small shops here and there before we leave the airport..."

Orin nodded in response, so the pair headed towards the quick stop, usually meant for people to buy things to read on the plane or snacks for the terminal, plane, ect. Orin grabbed a huge candy bar, something that made his eyes sparkle, and James went for a bottle of Coke.

Due to Orin's argument, James ended up buying him two candy bars, "just in case".

"This is delicious, thank you James!" Orin said with a surprising excitement, munching down on the first Candy Bar. This was probably the first he'd ever had.

"Glad you like it," James remarked, taking a swig of Coke, "now, where should we go next? Do you know where this Kohaku kid is?"

"Let's just wait a while, James... It seems he's closer than I thought!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

*Somewhere in London, England*

Joana considered himself to be a very lucky man right now, he was in a prestigious position although he didn't often brag about such things, however he stood on top of a rooftop in London, a small smirk on his face, he had two tickets to the city of Tokyo, Japan, a place he had long since been interested in visiting, and now he had finally gotten his chance. Joana had been interested in expanding his traveling horizons for some time, and Japan had been the first place he set his sights on.

“Hey, Itoru, you're sure about this right, there are demons in Japan?” Joana asked without turning to face the vampire demon that stood behind him.

“Of course there are, I wouldn't be so stupid as to make a mistake like this.” Itoru sighed a little, Joana could be dense sometimes, “Let's get going, we need to get to the airport fast.” Itoru picked Joana up, and began jumping across roof tops with rather impressive agility.

“We're not too far from it now, it shouldn't take long with your level of speed.” Joana grinned, riding on the back of the vampire demon now, “Ah Japan, I can already see your sweet cherry blossoms now!”

Itoru smirked a little bit, “I must become Demon King no matter what, if I don't I fear for what might happen to the world as a whole.” Itoru arrived at the airport before long, and they turned their two tickets on, being told which flight to board. As soon as they boarded the plane however, Itoru became slightly apprehensive, and this concerned Joana.

“What's wrong, Itoru?” Joana asked, slightly worried about the attitude his demon had taken.

“I sense another on this plane also headed to Tokyo.” Itoru narrowed his eyes slightly, “We should avoid fighting here, we will danger one too many lives.”

Joana nodded a little bit, “We'll fight once we've figured out exactly what opposition we're facing after we've landed.”

After a rather short trip, shorter than either of them had expected anyways, the plane soon landed in Japan, albeit with a bumpier landing than either of them had hoped for, and Joana and Itoru departed from the plane without issue of Itoru being noticed as strange.

"Hey Itoru, do you eat normal human food?" Joana asked with a smirk on his face.

"Of course I do!" Itoru frowned a little, "I'm not like your traditional vampire, more importantly though, what about our "friend?" He's still inside this place."

"Let's just wait and see what he's up to." Joana said with a calm demeanor, "We have nothing to worry about just yet, I doubt they want to fight in this place either."

*Tokyo, Japan, at the Tokyo International Airport*

“Uoooh! It's so huge!” Kohaku noted with awe in his eyes, this was the first time he had ever seen an airport, and it proved to be a much bigger place than he originally thought, even after entering the inside the two had managed to traverse a device that Koharu called an escalator which was a pair of electrically moving stairs, and the inside of the building could almost be mistaken for being bigger than the outside of the building.

“Ne, Kohaku, is he close by?” Koharu asked with a slight hint of worry that maybe he had been wrong, however the little mamodo had been intent on this being the right direction.

“Yeah, there seems to be another demon nearby too that I can sense, however I know this is the right direction.” Kohaku grinned a little bit, this had to be the right direction, he knew before long they would come along Orin, and hopefully they would be able to form a team with him.

“I hope you know what you're doing..” Koharu sighed to herself, if this plan failed then they would have to engage in a fight, and she didn't know if she was up to the task of fighting another mamodo right now, much less two of them which she didn't expect from the start.

*Somewhere nearby a Large Park in Tokyo, Japan*

Crunch crunch crunch, these sounds could be heard coming from nearby as two feet slid smoothly along the ground's surface, and then the sound of a hand digging into a potato chip bag occurred, followed by a small grunt, “That idiot Kiyoshi!” Sakura, a pink haired mamodo grunted to herself, “How could he just get separated from me like that?!” Sakura yelled with a pout on her face, “Where is that idiot anyways? Did he get attacked by some demon while I wasn't around?!” Sakura frowned a little bit, “Then I'd be gone right now though.. I need to find him soon however, he could be in danger if a nearby demon comes across him.”

Sakura continued on her way, trying to keep her worries off the owner which had been separated from her by munching down on some more potato chips, then taking a swig of her soda, “Uuhaah! The food here sure is amazing!” Sakura grinned a little bit, she had taken a liking to potato chips and Soda, even though many people told her that her current lifestyle habit wouldn't be healthy for her, however Sakura was a mamodo, she wasn't affected by simplistic human things of that nature. Sakura could eat for years without ever being affected by the nutritional content at all, she simply loved to eat and the food from the human world tasted the most delicious to her. Sakura had nearly completely forgotten about her worries of Kiyoshi, however she still needed to find him as she would be defenseless without him.

*Meanwhile near that same Park.*

Kiyoshi growled a little bit, the fifth time this week this situation had happened, that damned demon girl had managed to get split up from him again amongst a crowd of people, she annoyed the hell out of him sometimes, however he found himself going looking for her time and time again, like a lost puppy amongst a group of full grown chow dogs or something similar to that anyways. Kiyoshi detested looking after children sometimes, however this girl appeared to be around his own age so he couldn't simply brush her off as a child. Kiyoshi would never admit it out loud, but he did care about his demon partner, even if they usually butted heads over miniscule things, she gave him a challenge that enticed him, and he enjoyed every moment of it.

“Oh where oh where could my little mamodo have gone...” Kiyoshi started singing to himself, “Oh where oh where can she be..?” Kiyoshi looked around for the pink haired girl, “With her hair cut short and her eyelashes grown long.. oh where oh where can she be..?” Kiyoshi sighed a little when this failed to produce any results, he just couldn't find that girl no matter he looked, “Damn that girl, this is her fault, if she gets attacked by a nearby demon she'll be in big trouble.” Kiyoshi shook his head a little, “Ahh damn it Kiyoshi! Stop saying that out loud before one of your friends hears you and thinks you've become a big softie!”


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

*A basketball court in Brooklyn, New York; Caleb and Hino*

Caleb held the ball up, preparing for a shot at the basket. _"This is it,_ He thought to himself. _"My first basket since the incident...!!"_ He threw the basketball at the hoop, but it bricked. As he released the ball, he lost his balance on his crutch and fell over. " Damnit!" He shouted. His eyes started to tear up.

"Crying again?" A young voice called. Caleb was punched in the jaw. "You make me sick with that crap!" It was Hino, Caleb's demon partner. "Stop crying! You just have to keep trying; even harder than last time! Don't ever give up!" He concluded, pounding his fist into the palm of his hand. Caleb wiped his eyes and nodded in agreement.

*A back alley in Tokyo, Japan; Hisao and Jasper*
"Hm. No demons here. For someone with so many abilities, you sure do suck at locating your own kind." Hisao sighed as he turned to walk away. Suddenly, a nearby trashcan lid began rumbling on the ground. Discarded papers swirled around Hisao, like a tornado, and debris rose from the ground.

"Don't you think that's a bit... racist... An ominous voice called out, "*HISAO?!?!*" A demon child cried as he flew out of thin air into Hisao's face. He didn't budge not an inch. "Surely, THAT scared you."

"Nope." Hisao said, walking right through Jasper, the demon. "Not. In. The. Slightest.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2011)

*[Streets of Artemida, Greece; Midnight]*

Cold, wet, and lonely. It was raining in Greece today, and he didn't particularly enjoy it, however he wasn't bothered much by it either. He just wanted to crawl into a small space and go to sleep where he wouldn't be bothered, however he knew that wouldn't happen. Midnight's eyes fluttered open as he began to see the bright light of the world.

He yawned and then took a quick look around himself, nothing had changed since they day before. The buildings were white, completely white, and the streets were filled with countless number of people. He decided it was best to get up, before one of them came over and bothered him.

This day gave him a saddening feeling for some strange reason, was it the rain, or was it something else? Either way he couldn't tell, he just wanted to get out of here. As he finally started to stand up he looked at the crowds of people. They were idely enjoying there day, as if there was something to enjoy about it. Midnight hated these type of people the most.

It made him sick thinking about it however he couldn't dwell on that. As he fully stood up on his two feet he yawned and looked around himself. He couldn't seem to see his demon Cheza anywhere.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

*Abandoned building, Tokyo, Japan; Sugimura and Hanzo*

"Perfect. Lunch!" Hanzo exclaimed, drooling profusely from the mouth as he climbed down his web towards a young man he had trapped in his web. "I wonder how your blood will taste. Let alone your flesh..." He giggled with excitement.

"Enough, Hanzo!" Sugimura walked up. "Release the man! If you continue to eat everyone in Japan, there will be no one to worship me when I become king of this world and the next!!"

"Yes, m'lord!" Hanzo complied, releasing the man. The man looked at Hanzo with terror, and then at Sugimura. He quickly bowed as a sign of gratitude and began to run. Sugimura tripped him, and held a blade to his throat.

"Wretched fool! I spare your life and you give me such a pitiful sign of gratitude!?"

"I-I'm sorry, just... please!" He begged. Sugimura snapped his fingers.

Hanzo. I suppose one more snack never hurt anyone."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

*New York City*

Syn was sitting on his throne like structure in the hideout he just took over. He looked out the window and gazed at the darkness that blanketed the city. *Berith* he called out. Berith then faded out from the shadows, his scythe dripping with blood.

*I think it's time we got things under way. This city is beginning to bore me. It's time we start the real battle* Syn had been defeating and assimilating all of the street gangs and criminals under his control for quite sometime now. This recent massacre was the biggest and toughest group of them all. With them under his control, he now ruled most of the city. Though ruling the city wasn't enough. He wanted to raise an army, and take over everything. His reasons and motivations are unknown, but none questioned him about it. They simply bowed their heads and followed him.

*As you wish* Berith faded back into the shadows as Syn stood from his throne, his cape flowing in the wind. *Now the real fun begins* He stepped down through the piles of bodies that surrounded him and walked out into the streets and quickly faded into the crowed.
__________________________________

*Somewhere in the forests of Russia*

*Hey Ivan! Where do you want this fire wood!?* Koga and Ivan had been out in the woods training for quite some time. They recently just returned from their training and decided it was time to take a break. 

*Take it inside and set it by the fire place, and be sure to get the pot going. We'll be cooking dinner soon* He took the axe he was holding and raised it into the air as he continued to chop more wood. They needed it to make it through the rest of the winter.

After putting the wood away and getting the water boiling, Koga stood in the door way leaning against the frame. *Hey Ivan, are we ever gonna get involved in the battle to decide king? I know you're a peaceful man and all, but if we don't start gaining spells, we'll be beaten in no time*

*When that time comes for us to fight, then we will be ready*

*What do you mean we'll be ready? We only have one spell!!! How can you expect us to win with only one spell!!? I may be the strongest bu....* he continued complaining about Ivan's lax attitude for quite sometime, while continuously  flinging small objects at him

*Then I have a proposition for you* Koga managed to stop throwing things long enough to hear Ivan's proposal *If you manage to break free from my hold, then when winter ends, we can start traveling to battle for the title of king*

*You serious!? *he grinned and punched his fist into his palm *Then lets get this over with* After many days of trying, and many failed attempts, Koga was finally able to break Ivan's special hold. *FUCK YEAH!!!* he yelled out before collasping on the ground. Ivan let a small smile slip out. He was impressed
__________________________________

*London, England*

Kiss was looking off the balcony, of her room, at the largest estate her father owned. *Kaito, darling, do come here.* Kaito stepped out of her room and onto the balcony as well. He was chewing his gum as usual. He blew a good sized bubble, that made a nice sound when it popped. *Kaito, dear. I grow bored just staying here with nothing to play with. What do you say we go out and adventure?* she said as she wrapped her arms around his neck, looking at up at him with enticing, yet sadistic eyes. Kaito merely blew another bubble. When it popped, he simply nodded his head in agreement. *Splendid.* she said as she laid her face and the palms of her hands on his chest *Off we go then*

*And where are you going in such a rush?* her brother was standing in the doorway with his back against the frame. *You weren't planning on running off on your own without finishing our training, were you?*

*As a matter of fact, I was.* she laughed slightly *We've trained long enough. Plus I've grown bored of this scenery.* she folded her arms and smiled *You're more than welcome to come along*

*Guess it can't be helped since it seems I'm no longer wanted here.* he shrugged as he stood straight *What do you think Reira? Want to get out of here as well?* his partner woke from her nap. *I've been waiting for you to ask that* *Then it's decided. We'll all leave together.*


----------



## Kei (Feb 5, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Streets of Artemida, Greece; Midnight]*
> 
> Cold, wet, and lonely. It was raining in Greece today, and he didn't particularly enjoy it, however he wasn't bothered much by it either. He just wanted to crawl into a small space and go to sleep where he wouldn't be bothered, however he knew that wouldn't happen. Midnight's eyes fluttered open as he began to see the bright light of the world.
> 
> ...



*Cheza*

She was sleeping on the ground, she couldn't feel the earth in this bundling city, why? Why did the people threaten their home with all these things? The cars scared her and the lights of all the buildings made it worst. Didn't they enjoy the star lite night? What was wrong with these humans who knew nothing of the outside world.

The young moonflower got up finally, she began to miss her master.

Running to his side, she smiled at him, hr master wasn't like the brain dead monkeys. He enjoyed the simple things, like sleep, he really enjoyed sleep.  She often smiled when she saw him take a long yawn in the bright morning sun. Cheza loved her master no matter what happened, he was a different human..

A more evolved and supreme person compared to all these monkeys....

"Master?"she called out waiting for a command


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tokyo, Japan*

The silver haired boy walked home from school, a blank look on his face, showing no emotion as the wind blows through his hair. He reaches his small house at the end of town.

*"I'm home,"* he says as he walks through the door, "Helloooo Teishu," his grandfather says greeting him, "*Hey grandpa, where's Jin?"* 

"Hoho, he's outside training as usual," Teishu nods and heads out of the door to see Jin, shirtless and pounding at a large rocky mountain surface in the distance, denting it with each blow.

"Teichu," he says, slamming his fist into the rock once again, not even looking towards his book keeper, "Tonight, we need to start..." 

Teichu nods, *"I'll prepare, once night takes over we'll move out,"* he heads back towards the house as Jin pounds into the rock once again.

*A Castle in London*

Thanatos stood at the peak of the castle, over looking the city of London. He closes his eyes as he scans it, searching for others like him, other demons, *"Nothing..."*

His partner soon enters the room, his shirt off and a bit of sweat dripping from his forehead, two blades strapped to his back, *"Are you done with your training William."*

"Yea, I'm at the top of my game as usual. No matter how many trainers father gets they simply can't keep up, even when he pools them all together at once. Have you found any targets yet?"

*"There are a few...But it seems they're fleeing the country, and I suspect that they are headed towards where I've been sensing the mass of demon energy,"* he narrows his eyes, still looking off into the distance, "Tokyo?"

*"Yes..."* he turns around, his cape flowing in the wind, *"Is our mode of transportation ready?"* William nods, "The jet is prepared to leave whenever we choose, I'll prepare myself and we'll leave within the hour."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *A basketball court in Brooklyn, New York; Caleb and Hino*
> 
> Caleb held the ball up, preparing for a shot at the basket. _"This is it,_ He thought to himself. _"My first basket since the incident...!!"_ He threw the basketball at the hoop, but it bricked. As he released the ball, he lost his balance on his crutch and fell over. " Damnit!" He shouted. His eyes started to tear up.
> 
> "Crying again?" A young voice called. Caleb was punched in the jaw. "You make me sick with that crap!" It was Hino, Caleb's demon partner. "Stop crying! You just have to keep trying; even harder than last time! Don't ever give up!" He concluded, pounding his fist into the palm of his hand. Caleb wiped his eyes and nodded in agreement.



As Syn was walking amongst the streets, Berith faded out from the shadows. Syn paused for a moment. *So there's another demon close by you say? Maybe they can cure my boredom.* Syn and Berith both disappeared into the shadows, with a new target in sight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tokyo, Japan *

It was nighttime in Tokyo and most people were asleep. In one house though, someone stood perched on a window, surveying the city. As the camera (nonexistent) gets closer to this person, they see that is a young girl with barely anything on. White bandages are wrapped around her chest and she has the pieces of samurai armor randomly placed on her body, not covering every inch. On her back is a sword. She has no shoes on either. Her hair is white and her eyes cold. There is a strange mark on her head as well. 

She is obviously not human.

“I can feel them. They’re coming.” She mutters. “Asura? What are you doing up so late?” A sleepy voice says, just having woken up. Asura turns her head to look at her book keeper, a young girl with orange hair. She wore pink pajamas which were apparently ‘cute’. Asura didn’t understand these human customs that well. She was a demon and she didn’t care for clothing which was apparent due to the fact that she barely wore anything, even on a cold night like this. 

“The other demons. I can feel them getting closer. I told you on the day I gave you my book that the day would eventually come we must battle.” Nira, her bookkeeper frowned. “I knew we’d have to fight… But why so late? I have school tomorrow!” She whines. “To become the King, I must do battle.” Asura says, simply. 

“Now get dressed. We should go out and find these demons before they find us.” Nira crosses her arms and pouts, but she does get up eventually. She opens the doors to her closest and literally jumps in. Nira had a lot of clothes that she had bought, using money which had been saved up over the years. With in no time, she finds a pink jogging suit that she got on Christmas from her brother. _Sora…_ She thought _I’m doing this for you. I’m being strong._

She slips her jogging suit on, putting on a white headband as well.  Nira then turns to Asura and hops on her back, "All right let's go!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

When winter ended, Koga's training was complete *Finally!!! So where should we go first.* Ivan was packing his bag. When he finished, he tied it off and slung it over his shoulder. *Isn't that for you to decide?* Koga paused for a moment with an almost shocke face. *You're right. Just give me a second* with that, he closed his eyes and placed his palm over his forehead. It took him a moment, but he finally found them *It seems that a large number of demons are heading east. Then there are a few to the far west.* *So should we head east as well?* *No. There's someone to the west we have to get first.* *Is it one of the demons you sensed?* *That's right* he said with a smirk *He's going to prove to be a very useful ally in the future* with that, Koga and Ivan headed west.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Cheza*
> 
> She was sleeping on the ground, she couldn't feel the earth in this bundling city, why? Why did the people threaten their home with all these things? The cars scared her and the lights of all the buildings made it worst. Didn't they enjoy the star lite night? What was wrong with these humans who knew nothing of the outside world.
> 
> ...



*[Streets of Artemida, Greece; Midnight]*

Midnight calmly looked over as he said "Oh... So you are here Cheza... Well that's good, that means we can head out now. I'm sick and tired of this place already." He slowly stood up and took a look at his surroundings. They would be considered buetiful to a normal person, but he thought differently. This world had been corrupted by men, and they created this place.

The only thing he enjoyed from other humans were their terror, when people are scared they show their true colors, who they really are. He smiled at the thought but then quickly lost his train of thought. He looked back at Cheza as he said "Well enough standing around." He then started to walk forward as he wondered where he should go first.

Continuing to walk down the streets he pondered to himself, where could he get into a fight, or more so, where could he find someone to fight his _demon_. He hadn't ever been in a battle before with her and he really wanted to see how they went, how the humans acted when their demon lost, when their demon died. He looked at Cheza again as he asked "Do you know where we can go to find someone else with a demon?"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> As Syn was walking amongst the streets, Berith faded out from the shadows. Syn paused for a moment. *So there's another demon close by you say? Maybe they can cure my boredom.* Syn and Berith both disappeared into the shadows, with a new target in sight.



Hino and Caleb were practicing their shots when Hino suddenly stopped. The basketball bounced off of his head.

"Caleb. There's a demon nearby. I want to fight." Hino was un-phased by the basketball. "Cast the first spell. A signal fire, if you will."

Caleb sighed as he pulled out the crimson red spell book.

"The first spell! EMURON!!" Caleb shouted. Hino raised his hands into the air and launched a fireball into the sky.

"Now we play the waiting game."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hino and Caleb were practicing their shots when Hino suddenly stopped. The basketball bounced off of his head.
> 
> "Caleb. There's a demon nearby. I want to fight." Hino was un-phased by the basketball. "Cast the first spell. A signal fire, if you will."
> 
> ...





Syn and Berith stopped when they saw the fireball in the sky *Looks like they're inviting us in to play* Syn turned to Berith *Well, lets not keep them waiting.* After a few moments, they found where the makeshift flare originated from.  Only Syn's lower half could be seen from the shadows. Berith was nowhere is sight. *I have to thank you for leading us here. It's makes things go a lot smoother*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

There! The demon! The first spell, Emuron! Caleb shouted, pointing at the shadow.

Alright, let's go! Hino replied, throwing forward his arms and firing a fireball from his hands.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hmph. No manners.* before the attack was fired off, Syn disappeared into the shadows *While I want to get this over with quickly as well, I'd like to know the names of those I'm about to defeat.* Syn was  now stading atop one of the buildings, looking down at the court which Hino and his partner were standing in. *Then again, I guess there's no use for names at this point.* he pulled out his book which glowed brightly in the darkness *Makurayami* just then Berith darted out from the shadows behind Hino and touched him on the back.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

Shit! Hino! Caleb shouted as he swung his crutch at the demon. However, before his attack connected, Berith returned into the shadows from whence he came. Damn! Hino! What'd he do?! What's up with your eyes?!

I-I can't see! Hino cried, flailing. Caleb turned around and looked up at Syn.

Then _I'll_ be your eyes! Caleb shouted, spinning Hino around, and pointing his hands in Syn's direction. EMURON!!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

Berith darted out from the shadows again, just in time to slightly adjust Hino's hands. His attack just barely missed Syn. Berith then punched Hino in the face, causing him to be separated from Caleb. With the time limit up, Hino started to regain his sight. Of course Berith had already disappeared back into the shadows by then.


----------



## Franky (Feb 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Somewhere in London, England*
> 
> Joana considered himself to be a very lucky man right now, he was in a prestigious position although he didn't often brag about such things, however he stood on top of a rooftop in London, a small smirk on his face, he had two tickets to the city of Tokyo, Japan, a place he had long since been interested in visiting, and now he had finally gotten his chance. Joana had been interested in expanding his traveling horizons for some time, and Japan had been the first place he set his sights on.
> 
> ...



"I can sense him... he's nearby!" Orin exclaimed with that rare happiness, taking another chomp of his candy bar.

"Hey, I know you guys can sense the presence of other demons... but how'll he know it's you?" James asked with a skeptic attitude.

"Easy!" Orin shouted, raising his second massive candy bar high to the sky, the foil rapping shimmering in the lights above the passing people's heads, "NO DEMON CAN RESIST!!!!!"



> *Somewhere nearby a Large Park in Tokyo, Japan*
> 
> Crunch crunch crunch, these sounds could be heard coming from nearby as two feet slid smoothly along the ground's surface, and then the sound of a hand digging into a potato chip bag occurred, followed by a small grunt, That idiot Kiyoshi! Sakura, a pink haired mamodo grunted to herself, How could he just get separated from me like that?! Sakura yelled with a pout on her face, Where is that idiot anyways? Did he get attacked by some demon while I wasn't around?! Sakura frowned a little bit, Then I'd be gone right now though.. I need to find him soon however, he could be in danger if a nearby demon comes across him.
> 
> ...




"Heehee!! Look, over there, Kevin, another demon, hyaha~!" Mellatin stated, gesturing towards a pink-haired girl with his own cartoon laugh in his original bird form, "Should we E-N-G-A-G-E?!"

Kevin looked over to the girl, who seemed to be alone "But Mellatin, she seems to be totally alone, and looking for someone... do you think she hasn't found her book carrier yet? We can't attack a lone enemy!"

"Always so noble, eh Kevin?" Mellatin replied, flapping off of his shoulder and taking the form of a beautiful cartoon hunk, walking up to the girl, "Excuse me, little lady, are you lost?"

Kevin sighed as he followed Mellatin's classic act and walked over with him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Berith darted out from the shadows again, just in time to slightly adjust Hino's hands. His attack just barely missed Syn. Berith then punched Hino in the face, causing him to be separated from Caleb. With the time limit up, Hino started to regain his sight. Of course Berith had already disappeared back into the shadows by then.



“I can see again.” Hino rubbed his cheek. “But we’re in trouble. We never know where that demon will come from.”

“I have an idea!” Caleb exclaimed as he made his way over to Hino. He leaned down and whispered to him. “You’re going to fire at that bookkeeper up there. When the demon pops out of the shadows to move your arms again, I’ll take a swing at him.” Hino nodded. “Now then! Emuron!” Another fireball was launched at Syn.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *A back alley in Tokyo, Japan; Hisao and Jasper*
> "Hm. No demons here. For someone with so many abilities, you sure do suck at locating your own kind." Hisao sighed as he turned to walk away. Suddenly, a nearby trashcan lid began rumbling on the ground. Discarded papers swirled around Hisao, like a tornado, and debris rose from the ground.
> 
> "Don't you think that's a bit... racist... An ominous voice called out, "*HISAO?!?!*" A demon child cried as he flew out of thin air into Hisao's face. He didn't budge not an inch. "Surely, THAT scared you."
> ...



"HIDING IN AN ALLEY WON'T KEEP ME AWAY, MY FELLOW DEMONS~!!!" Aittou shouted loudly from the opening to the back alley which he had sensed the demon presence from, "Come on, rival, let's battle!"

"Oh? Aittou, did you find a friend to play with?" Jackson sighed, pulling up Aittou's spell book and holding it before his chest. "Ah well, I've got no choice when you get like this... The first spell, Giniswinruk!"

Aittou's wings became enveloped in light, merging into 2 wings total. Aittou flew between the walls of the alley, illuminating the dark, and rammed in wing into Jasper.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ?I can see again.? Hino rubbed his cheek. ?But we?re in trouble. We never know where that demon will come from.?
> 
> ?I have an idea!? Caleb exclaimed as he made his way over to Hino. He leaned down and whispered to him. ?You?re going to fire at that bookkeeper up there. When the demon pops out of the shadows to move your arms again, I?ll take a swing at him.? Hino nodded. ?Now then! Emuron!? Another fireball was launched at Syn.



_'Fools'_ he thought to himself. Syn jumped down from the roof and caught one of the ledges from an open window, effectively dodging the fire attack *Makurayami* this time Berith was behind both Hino and Caleb, as he touched both of them on the back. Berith then proceeded to separate the two once again, knocking Caleb off his crutches in the process.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *A Castle in London*
> 
> Thanatos stood at the peak of the castle, over looking the city of London. He closes his eyes as he scans it, searching for others like him, other demons, *"Nothing..."*
> 
> ...



"Hey hey now... a new demon appeared... Addie! Change of plans! We're heading to London!!" Crass Clown spoke telepathically to Addie, who simply nodded in agreement, "Here we go!!!"

Crass Clown turned his body, the plane, around and headed straight back to London. There within the hour, he and Addie came upon a demon and human partnership who seemed to be boarding a jet.

"Come on, Addie... let's have our first battle!"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "HIDING IN AN ALLEY WON'T KEEP ME AWAY, MY FELLOW DEMONS~!!!" Aittou shouted loudly from the opening to the back alley which he had sensed the demon presence from, "Come on, rival, let's battle!"
> 
> "Oh? Aittou, did you find a friend to play with?" Jackson sighed, pulling up Aittou's spell book and holding it before his chest. "Ah well, I've got no choice when you get like this... The first spell, Giniswinruk!"
> 
> Aittou's wings became enveloped in light, merging into 2 wings total. Aittou flew between the walls of the alley, illuminating the dark, and rammed in wing into Jasper.


"A sneak attack. That's no good." Hisao calmly said, as he brought out his spell book. It shone green. "The spell, FOGURUK." Jasper rose to his feet after being attacked and split into five. "Jasper!" Hisao called out to one of them. "Bomb and follow!"

"Right!" The Jaspers complied, each taking out a smoke bomb and throwing it down. When the dust cleared, Hisao and one of the Jaspers had disappeared, but four of the Jaspers remained. "Let's go!" Two Jaspers jumped towards Aittou, with the two in the back grabbing trash can lids, and chucking them at the angel demon like discuses.



Tenrei said:


> _'Fools'_ he thought to himself. Syn jumped down from the roof and caught one of the ledges from an open window, effectively dodging the fire attack *Makurayami* this time Berith was behind both Hino and Caleb, as he touched both of them on the back. Berith then proceeded to separate the two once again, knocking Caleb off his crutches in the process.


"Darnit! Where are my crutches?!" Caleb cried, crawling around the ground, looking for them. In the process, he had also dropped his book lying around somewhere.

Hino too was crawling around. He grabbed something. "Is this a crutch... no... It's the book!" Hino grasped it with both arms to his chest, and tucked into a ball, waiting for the spell to run it's course. "Damn, damn, damn!!" He cursed.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Syn had managed to make his way to the ground. Once his feet hit something solid, he took off towards Caleb. Berith kicked Hino in the side, causing him to move further away from Caleb. By the time the spell wore off, both Syn and Berith were standing behind Caleb, and Caleb's crutches were behind Syn. *I think we can call this my victory.* Without the book, Caleb couldn't do anything, especially given his current condition. It was up to Hino to decide what happens next.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "A sneak attack. That's no good." Hisao calmly said, as he brought out his spell book. It shone green. "The spell, FOGURUK." Jasper rose to his feet after being attacked and split into five. "Jasper!" Hisao called out to one of them. "Bomb and follow!"
> 
> "Right!" The Jaspers complied, each taking out a smoke bomb and throwing it down. When the dust cleared, Hisao and one of the Jaspers had disappeared, but four of the Jaspers remained. "Let's go!" Two Jaspers jumped towards Aittou, with the two in the back grabbing trash can lids, and chucking them at the angel demon like discuses.



"Clones and trash cans? HA! Don't make me laugh! This is TOO EASY!!" Aittou shouted with his arrogant smiled, flicking away the trash cans with his wings and weaving through the clones, hitting them one by one with top speed.

"Calm down, Aittou, I don't believe the real one is here..." Jackson butted in, watching the clones puff into smoke. "But these clones are so easily destroyed... does he really think he'd beat us with such an attack, even with a body enhancement spell on our part? I wonder where he went... a sneak attack maybe?"

"Bring it on, cowards!"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Syn had managed to make his way to the ground. Once his feet hit something solid, he took off towards Caleb. Berith kicked Hino in the side, causing him to move further away from Caleb. By the time the spell wore off, both Syn and Berith were standing behind Caleb, and Caleb's crutches were behind Syn. *I think we can call this my victory.* Without the book, Caleb couldn't do anything, especially given his current condition. It was up to Hino to decide what happens next.



"You're out of your mind if you think that I'll let you win this fight!" Hino shouted. "I'll save you, Caleb!!"

"No, Hino!" Caleb shouted. "Take the book and run! Run as hard as you can!"

"What?! I can't just leave you...!"

"It's you and the book they're after! I'll be fine! I'll catch up! Just... go!!"

Hino took a couple steps back. He shook his head, and turned, sprinting away from the court, book in hand.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Clones and trash cans? HA! Don't make me laugh! This is TOO EASY!!" Aittou shouted with his arrogant smiled, flicking away the trash cans with his wings and weaving through the clones, hitting them one by one with top speed.
> 
> "Calm down, Aittou, I don't believe the real one is here..." Jackson butted in, watching the clones puff into smoke. "But these clones are so easily destroyed... does he really think he'd beat us with such an attack, even with a body enhancement spell on our part? I wonder where he went... a sneak attack maybe?"
> 
> "Bring it on, cowards!"


"O-Kay!!" Jasper shouted, leaping out of the cloud of smoke that arose when the supposed clone was destroyed. He wrapped himself around Aittou, taking him to the ground. The real Jasper had stayed to fight with the clones, and when knocked over like the others, released a smoke bomb to create the illusion of defeat. The true clone leaped from behind a dumpster at Jackson, with Hisao watching silently from the shadows. He permitted a smirk to cross his face.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "O-Kay!!" Jasper shouted, leaping out of the cloud of smoke that arose when the supposed clone was destroyed. He wrapped himself around Aittou, taking him to the ground. The real Jasper had stayed to fight with the clones, and when knocked over like the others, released a smoke bomb to create the illusion of defeat. The true clone leaped from behind a dumpster at Jackson, with Hisao watching silently from the shadows. He permitted a smirk to cross his face.



"Impressive... but, you have seem to not noticed the burning sensation of Aittou wings... and their power..." Jackson commented, watching the battle from the edge of the alley.

"Not bad! I'm beginning to like you! But you can't hold me down!" as the demon began to grapple Aittou, he pressed hard with his wings, and, with their enhanced strength, broke Jasper's hold, flying over next to Jackson, knocking back the clone running at him, to await Jasper's next move. "A cunning scheme... You two may be able to put up a real fight after all! THIS IS GETTING EXCITING!!!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*STOP RIGHT THERE!!!* Syn shouted. *While it's true most people would chase after you, that isn't the smart thing to do.* Syn smirked as he looked at Berith. Berith then proceeded to pin Caleb to the ground. *If you run away, you leave your partner unprotected, and in my possession until you return* Berith then pounded on Caleb's injured leg *Even if you run, I won't let 'him' out of my sight until you give up.* Syn was a true devil. He showed no remorse, and no mercy. *I can't guarantee he'll still be alive when you return, if you run away.*

((And obviously, no I won't kill him for rp purposes))


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Hino hesitated.

"Damn it, Hino!! Aren't you always saying to stop pitying myself, and that the world doesn't owe me anything!? STOP ACTING LIKE YOU OWE ME SOMETHING, AND GET THE HELL OUTTA HERE, RIGHT. NOW!!!" Caleb exploded. The words shocked Hino, who gave a huge smirk and ran off. Caleb smirked back, but the smile disappeared as soon as Hino turned around. He allowed the tears to surface.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "I can sense him... he's nearby!" Orin exclaimed with that rare happiness, taking another chomp of his candy bar.
> 
> "Hey, I know you guys can sense the presence of other demons... but how'll he know it's you?" James asked with a skeptic attitude.
> 
> "Easy!" Orin shouted, raising his second massive candy bar high to the sky, the foil rapping shimmering in the lights above the passing people's heads, "NO DEMON CAN RESIST!!!!!"



Kohaku and Koharu continued walking along the upper floor of the airport, heading in the direction that Kohaku's friend Orin was located currently, however it felt like they had been walking for at least five minutes, and Koharu began to wonder if maybe Kohaku's sensing ability had been dulled by traveling to the human world, more importantly she had begun to get tired of what appeared to be a wild goose chase.

“Come on Kohaku, there's no way he's here, we've been walking for a while now.” Koharu sighed a little bit, however this didn't deter the little mamodo at all.

“No, no, I know he's here, he has to be..!!” Kohaku began to respond, however his voice had been cut off by the sound of a louder voice.

“NO DEMON CAN RESIST!!!” Kohaku and Koharu turned to the sound of the voice to see a man raising a candy bar high into the air.

“UUUOOOOH! IT'S HIM!” Kohaku yelled, running off in the direction of the candy bar raising mamodo.

“W-wait, Kohaku!” Koharu yelled running after him, “Don't be so eager, we're still not sure if they're willing to form a team yet, it could be a trap!”

--------------------------------------

“NO DEMON CAN RESIST!” Itoru sweat dropped when the demon raised the candy bar into the air, however he soon noticed that another demon nearby happened to be running up to him, and Itoru sighed a little bit, there would be no fighting this demon today.

“Come Joana, let's go, I sense another fight going on elsewhere.” Itoru grinned a little bit, and with that both he and Joana left without a word.




> "Heehee!! Look, over there, Kevin, another demon, hyaha~!" Mellatin stated, gesturing towards a pink-haired girl with his own cartoon laugh in his original bird form, "Should we E-N-G-A-G-E?!"
> 
> Kevin looked over to the girl, who seemed to be alone "But Mellatin, she seems to be totally alone, and looking for someone... do you think she hasn't found her book carrier yet? We can't attack a lone enemy!"
> 
> ...



Sakura sighed a little bit, her compadre was nowhere to be found in the nearby vicinity, this could be a bad situation for her, especially since she noticed that a demon happened to be heading over in her direction based on the senses she felt around her, “Mou! Not now of all times!” Sakura exclaimed exasperatedly, and turned in the direction of the demon to notice he also had his owner, which only further alarmed Sakura.

When Sakura heard the demon's tone of voice however, she immediately became slightly put off by the tone, “I don't like perverts..” Sakura backed away slowly, however she suddenly bumped into someone else, and tilted her head back to look up.

“So... this guy a friend of yours?” Kiyoshi asked as he looked down at Sakura with a smirk, “I understand if you have a boyfriend you know, I'd go gay for a guy who looked like that.”

“SHUT IT!” Sakura slapped Kiyoshi in the face, “I just finished saying I don't like perverts!”

Kiyoshi rubbed his cheek a little bit, “Yeah sure, whatever, so big hulking man, what's your deal anyways?” Kiyoshi sighed a little bit, unaware he was a demon.

“Kiyoshi, he's another demon.” Sakura inched behind Kiyoshi a little, “I think he's trying to hit on me too!”

Kiyoshi rolled his eyes, “Whatever gave you *that* idea?” Kiyoshi turned his attention back to the demon and his partner, “I understand that there are two rules here, demons can either fight, or join teams, which one are you here for?” Kiyoshi placed his hand on the book, preparing to open it if they were here to fight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Hey hey now... a new demon appeared... Addie! Change of plans! We're heading to London!!" Crass Clown spoke telepathically to Addie, who simply nodded in agreement, "Here we go!!!"
> 
> Crass Clown turned his body, the plane, around and headed straight back to London. There within the hour, he and Addie came upon a demon and human partnership who seemed to be boarding a jet.
> 
> "Come on, Addie... let's have our first battle!"



As Thanatos and William go to board William's family's private jet Thanatos holds his hand up, *"Wait,"* he slowly turns and sees a young girl eyeing them.

"What? Some little girl, who gives a shit," Thanatos shakes his head, *"No no my young friend, there is more to that little girl then meets the eye."*

He slowly approaches her, cape waving in the wind, *"Greetings young lady, how about you reveal your little cargo?"* he says, meaning the demon that she is with.

"A demon? It must be, it's the only reason he'd stop," William steps forward, book in one hand and his other hand ready to reach for one of the blades strapped to his back, "Things are finally going to get interesting..."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*Such a shame.* he turned around  *Berith.* When Syn called his name, Berith summoned his scythe, and cut into Caleb's good leg. Berith the proceeded to throw Caleb over his shoulder. *This could have ended peacefully, but now we have to wait for him to return. In the meantime, you'll be coming with us.* with that, the three of them disappeared into the darkness.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kohaku and Koharu continued walking along the upper floor of the airport, heading in the direction that Kohaku's friend Orin was located currently, however it felt like they had been walking for at least five minutes, and Koharu began to wonder if maybe Kohaku's sensing ability had been dulled by traveling to the human world, more importantly she had begun to get tired of what appeared to be a wild goose chase.
> 
> ?Come on Kohaku, there's no way he's here, we've been walking for a while now.? Koharu sighed a little bit, however this didn't deter the little mamodo at all.
> 
> ...


"This is for you~~~!!!" Orin shouted with a twinkle in his eye, tossing the giant candy bar to the smaller demon running in his direction.

"Hi, you must be this... Kohaku? Yes, I believe that's what Orin said... Oh! Sorry! Like I was saying, you must be Kohaku's Human partner! James states, extending his hand, no intention of fighting involved, "My name is James Bolster, "Clockwork" Orin's human counterpart, nice to meet you!"





> Sakura sighed a little bit, her compadre was nowhere to be found in the nearby vicinity, this could be a bad situation for her, especially since she noticed that a demon happened to be heading over in her direction based on the senses she felt around her, ?Mou! Not now of all times!? Sakura exclaimed exasperatedly, and turned in the direction of the demon to notice he also had his owner, which only further alarmed Sakura.
> 
> When Sakura heard the demon's tone of voice however, she immediately became slightly put off by the tone, ?I don't like perverts..? Sakura backed away slowly, however she suddenly bumped into someone else, and tilted her head back to look up.
> 
> ...


"Now's who's a pervert? I'm just a cute little girl!" Mellatin exclaimed, turning into a cute teenage girl just like that. "I'll show you a good time, big boy~<3"

"Stop it Mellatin, you're giving me goosebumps..." Kevin ordered, slapping his face with his palm as Mellatin turned back into his bird form and hopped up onto Kevin's shoulder.

"Hello there, I'm "Toon" Mellatin, and this guy here is my partner, Kevin Gunder!" Mellatin explained, a begloved cartoon hand extending to the girl. "And who, my friend, are you?"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

After traveling for quite some time, Koga and Ivan had made it to the US, more specifically, New york. *He should be somewhere in this city, and from what I can tell, he just finished a fight.* *Can you tell who won?* *Hmm. no, i just seems to have ended. We should hurry though, before he gets too far away.*


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Thanatos and William go to board William's family's private jet Thanatos holds his hand up, *"Wait,"* he slowly turns and sees a young girl eyeing them.
> 
> "What? Some little girl, who gives a shit," Thanatos shakes his head, *"No no my young friend, there is more to that little girl then meets the eye."*
> 
> ...



"Get away from her..." whispered a voice into everyone's heads.

"Posuruk..." Addie whispered, nudging open the book in her bag.

Objects such as luggage and car parts and pieces of the plane gathered the mask as Addie pulled it out and threw it up. The wings of the smaller plane became wings for Crass Clown's body, while a large suitcase became his torso, the plane's wheels became his legs and feet, and the tail wings became his arms with metal scraps forming into hands. Crass Clown quickly scooped up Addie into the suitcase that was his body and zipped her in, far more safe than she was outside.

"My name is Crass Clown... Shortie..." he remarked telepathically at about twice the size of the demon opposing him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> After traveling for quite some time, Koga and Ivan had made it to the US, more specifically, New york. *He should be somewhere in this city, and from what I can tell, he just finished a fight.* *Can you tell who won?* *Hmm. no, i just seems to have ended. We should hurry though, before he gets too far away.*


Hino continued to run through the streets, before bumping into Koga, and dropping his book.

He dropped to his knees to pick it up, and looked at the people he'd just disturbed. His face darkened.

"C-Crap... A demon..." Hino swallowed his pride, and bowed to the duo. "Please! My bookkeeper has been kidnapped by a demon with powers over shadows! You have to help me!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*Shadows you say!?* he laughed *Well you're in luck. I'm specifically looking for that demon. Take me to him.*

___________________



Syn and Berith had returned to their hideout. Berith threw Caleb in the corner, as Syn sat down at a table. *you know, it was very foolish to send you demon away like that.*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Impressive... but, you have seem to not noticed the burning sensation of Aittou wings... and their power..." Jackson commented, watching the battle from the edge of the alley.
> 
> "Not bad! I'm beginning to like you! But you can't hold me down!" as the demon began to grapple Aittou, he pressed hard with his wings, and, with their enhanced strength, broke Jasper's hold, flying over next to Jackson, knocking back the clone running at him, to await Jasper's next move. "A cunning scheme... You two may be able to put up a real fight after all! THIS IS GETTING EXCITING!!!"


Hisao walked out from his hiding place. "You're a very powerful demon, but not powerful enough that you make me cower. Jasper." Jasper jumped back to Hisao's side. "Foguruk." More Jasper clones appeared. "Do it." More smoke bombs. This time, when the smoke cleared, all of the clones had dispersed, leaving only Hisao. Many shadows lurked this alleyway. Where could the clones be hiding... "I'm trusting you with this, Jasper..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "This is for you~~~!!!" Orin shouted with a twinkle in his eye, tossing the giant candy bar to the smaller demon running in his direction.
> 
> "Hi, you must be this... Kohaku? Yes, I believe that's what Orin said... Oh! Sorry! Like I was saying, you must be Kohaku's Human partner! James states, extending his hand, no intention of fighting involved, "My name is James Bolster, "Clockwork" Orin's human counterpart, nice to meet you!"



“AWESOME!” Kohaku shouted with glee as he caught the candy bar near instantly, and proceeded to start chomping down on the candy bar immediately, completely missing the fact that James had actually introduced himself, which prompted a punch to the head from Koharu, “Itai! What was that for, Koharu?!”

“You should respond when someone introduces themselves to you.” Koharu pointed out to Kohaku, who noticed that James was extending his hand.

“Oh.. OOPS!” Kohaku timidly took James' hand, and shook it, “I.. I'm Kohaku.. nice to meet you..”

“Forgive him, he can be a real shy one around people he's never met before.” Koharu stated, noting that Kohaku slid behind her slightly in attempt to mask himself from James, “My name is Koharu, I'm Kohaku's human counterpart.” Koharu extended her hand out to James, at least they didn't have any intention of fighting, so she could breath a sigh of relief that she had a partner to help her out for this competition.



> "Now's who's a pervert? I'm just a cute little girl!" Mellatin exclaimed, turning into a cute teenage girl just like that. "I'll show you a good time, big boy~<3"
> 
> "Stop it Mellatin, you're giving me goosebumps..." Kevin ordered, slapping his face with his palm as Mellatin turned back into his bird form and hopped up onto Kevin's shoulder.
> 
> "Hello there, I'm "Toon" Mellatin, and this guy here is my partner, Kevin Gunder!" Mellatin explained, a begloved cartoon hand extending to the girl. "And who, my friend, are you?"



“Oh.” Kiyoshi noted with a slight hint of interest, “She can transform into hot babes,  man I kinda want to trade demons now.” Kiyoshi smirked a little bit, he could almost hear the veins popping in Sakura's head, and sure enough she was fuming directly behind him.

“What do you mean switch demons?!” Sakura screeched behind Kiyoshi, “Are you telling me I'm not good looking or something?!”

Kiyoshi didn't even miss a beat, whirling around and catching Sakura by the chin, “Darling.. you are the most beautiful girl I've ever met.. you know I would never leave you.”

“Eeh.. wh-what are you..?” Sakura immediately looked away, and Kiyoshi stepped back with a grin on his face.

“It's just that sometimes a guy like me needs more than one girl to keep him company-” WHAM! Kiyoshi was hit directly with a punch to the face which sent him head first into the ground.

“YOU'RE AN IDIOT!” Sakura huffed, and turned to look at Mellatin, putting her sweet persona back into motion, “Sorry about that, my name is “Flower Demon” Sakura, and this idiot behind me is my partner Kiyoshi.” Sakura took the extended hand, “Nice to meet you.”

“Yeah.. sure.. don't check on the guy who could be critically injured with his face first in the ground.” Kiyoshi managed to flip himself up off the ground, “The name's Kiyoshi though.. nice to meet you.. I guess.”


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Shadows you say!?* he laughed *Well you're in luck. I'm specifically looking for that demon. Take me to him.*


Hino gleamed with joy. "Yes, immediately!" He led them to the basketball court, where he'd seen them last. "They disappeared into a wormhole around here."



> Syn and Berith had returned to their hideout. Berith threw Caleb in the corner, as Syn sat down at a table. *you know, it was very foolish to send you demon away like that.*


"Pfft. Like I care. Hino will be back for me. And when he does, you'll pay.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hisao walked out from his hiding place. "You're a very powerful demon, but not powerful enough that you make me cower. Jasper." Jasper jumped back to Hisao's side. "Foguruk." More Jasper clones appeared. "Do it." More smoke bombs. This time, when the smoke cleared, all of the clones had dispersed, leaving only Hisao. Many shadows lurked this alleyway. Where could the clones be hiding... "I'm trusting you with this, Jasper..."



"Let's go, Jackson! Re cast it!" Aittou commanded, hoisting Jackson onto his back.

"Giniswinruk!" Jackson shouted, making sure not to let the spell die down.

Aittou flew into the air, above the alley way, Jackson clinging to his back, and began to nose dive at the opposing Demon's partner. 

"NOW YOU'LL YOU'LL HAVE TO REVEAL YOURSELF, CLONGING DEMON~!!"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Let's go, Jackson! Re cast it!" Aittou commanded, hoisting Jackson onto his back.
> 
> "Giniswinruk!" Jackson shouted, making sure not to let the spell die down.
> 
> ...


Hisao smirked. He waited for Aittou to get within a few meters of his location before he popped a smokebomb onto the ground, creating another smokescreen, disappearing in the smoke.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Get away from here..." whispered a voice into everyone's heads.
> 
> "Posuruk..." Addie whispered, nudging open the book in her bag.
> 
> ...



"Hey dipshit! Put my plane back together!" William shouted but Thanatos raises his hand as a signal to be silent, this was a most intriguing demon.

"Well I guess we can just use one of the spares..."  William says to himself.

*"Well Crass Clown, that is quite the fascinating ability you have,"* he says, giving a small applause. In his new form the demon even made the tall Thanatos seem short in comparison.

He hovers off the ground a bit so they can meet eye to eye, *"But it will take more than an appearance made of scrap metal to completely gain my respect. So how about we begin this little match as see how things go from there,"* he rubbed his chin, as interesting as his ability was, this demon could still be a weakling...He'd have to analyze him carefully throughout the fight.

*"Lets see how he handles this one..."* he thinks to himself, *"William."*

"Right, *Aida*!" Thanatos raises his hand and unleashes a black spiraling blast straight for the large creature.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hino gleamed with joy. "Yes, immediately!" He led them to the basketball court, where he'd seen them last. "They disappeared into a wormhole around here."
> 
> 
> "Pfft. Like I care. Hino will be back for me. And when he does, you'll pay.



*A wormhole?* he laughed *He's a shadow demon. They're known for being able to maneuver easily through the shadows. Hold on.* he closed his eyes for a moment. *He's not that far, we should be able to catch up.*  With that, Koga lead the way

_____________________

*I'll pay huh? There's a reason why we didn't chase after him. We know he's going to come back for you, but in this place, this place of darkness, he won't stand a chance*


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?AWESOME!? Kohaku shouted with glee as he caught the candy bar near instantly, and proceeded to start chomping down on the candy bar immediately, completely missing the fact that James had actually introduced himself, which prompted a punch to the head from Koharu, ?Itai! What was that for, Koharu?!?
> 
> ?You should respond when someone introduces themselves to you.? Koharu pointed out to Kohaku, who noticed that James was extending his hand.
> 
> ...


Orin sat in a chair and waved Kohaku over, pulling out more candy from his bag. He assumed the serious business should be left to the human, while the demons ate more candy! "These are my favorites!" Orin explained, motioning Kohaku to the huge chocolate bars spread out on the table next to them.

"Well, let's get right to it... Orin says it'd be a good idea to team up with you guys, he thinks Kohaku is strong..." James explained, speaking directly to Koharu this time, " So how about it? Wanna team up in this race to become Demon King?"




> ?Oh.? Kiyoshi noted with a slight hint of interest, ?She can transform into hot babes,  man I kinda want to trade demons now.? Kiyoshi smirked a little bit, he could almost hear the veins popping in Sakura's head, and sure enough she was fuming directly behind him.
> 
> ?What do you mean switch demons?!? Sakura screeched behind Kiyoshi, ?Are you telling me I'm not good looking or something?!?
> 
> ...


"Tooruk!" Kevin spoke, holding a lime book at his side.

Mellatin's arms stretched with the classic cartoon white gloves on them, going around Sakura and lifting up Kiyoshi. After lifting him to his feet, they dusted him off, and, in a clap, popped into a cloud of confetti, knocking him back down again.

"That's what you get for calling me a "she"!!" Mellatin exclaimed, obviously annoyed.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Hey dipshit! Put my plane back together!" William shouted but Thanatos raises his hand as a signal to be silent, this was a most intriguing demon.
> 
> "Well I guess we can just use one of the spares..."  William says to himself.
> 
> ...



Despite the size, the body quickly split from the left arm, the body falling to the right and letting the beam pass, and then pulling the arm back and reconnecting. It seemed this demon was still unaware of the specifics of Crass Clown's ability.

"That seems like quite the dangerous ability you have there... but, before we proceed, what is your name, fellow demon?"


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hisao smirked. He waited for Aittou to get within a few meters of his location before he popped a smokebomb onto the ground, creating another smokescreen, disappearing in the smoke.



"This again? Please!" Aittou exclaimed, sweeping away the smoke with a beat of his wings and quickly resuming his chase of the human.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Let's go, Jackson! Re cast it!" Aittou commanded, hoisting Jackson onto his back.
> 
> "Giniswinruk!" Jackson shouted, making sure not to let the spell die down.
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> Hisao smirked. He waited for Aittou to get within a few meters of his location before he popped a smokebomb onto the ground, creating another smokescreen, disappearing in the smoke.














“Hark the herald angels sing.” Itoru smirked a little bit as he and Joana approached the alleyway, “Glory to the newborn king.” Itoru pulled out his chains, he could sense the two demons fighting still, “Peace on earth and mercy mild.” Itoru pulled his chains back to prepare to enter combat, “God and sinners reconciled!”

Joana opened the book close to the end of Itoru's song, and as soon as Itoru finished the song, he immediately called out the spell in the book, “Go, Itoru! Chai Chaajiru!”

Itoru smirked and swung his chains forward, slamming them forward into the nearby buildings and watched as the chains ripped along the walls easily, easily brushing over all the shadows that lurked along the walls, “Ooh, I wonder if I managed to get a hold of something or not.” Itoru noticed the smoke being blown away, “Hail there, friends, my name is “Vampire” Itoru, and this is my lovely partner Joana Destin.”

Joana grinned a little bit, “Did you catch something with those chains of yours there? Itoru.” Joana chuckled slightly, “I know it can be rather hard to find something amidst a smoke cloud.”


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Hark the herald angels sing.? Itoru smirked a little bit as he and Joana approached the alleyway, ?Glory to the newborn king.? Itoru pulled out his chains, he could sense the two demons fighting still, ?Peace on earth and mercy mild.? Itoru pulled his chains back to prepare to enter combat, ?God and sinners reconciled!?
> 
> Joana opened the book close to the end of Itoru's song, and as soon as Itoru finished the song, he immediately called out the spell in the book, ?Go, Itoru! Chai Chaajiru!?
> 
> ...



Aittou flew up to a fire escape, narrowly dodging the flying chains. He dropped Jackson off on the ledge and crossed his arms, looking down upon this new foe. "Ha! Even with another demon, this will be too easy! "Vampire" Itoru, I'll just trounce you and that other demon all at once!" Aittou shouted with confidence.

Aittou's wings lit up as Jackson recalled the spell. He dived straight at Itoru, being sure to steer clear of any oncoming attacks, aiming to jam his left wing right into the new demon's gut.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> Aittou flew up to a fire escape, narrowly dodging the flying chains. He dropped Jackson off on the ledge and crossed his arms, looking down upon this new foe. "Ha! Even with another demon, this will be too easy! "Vampire" Itoru, I'll just trounce you and that other demon all at once!" Aittou shouted with confidence.
> 
> Aittou's wings lit up as Jackson recalled the spell. He dived straight at Itoru, being sure to steer clear of any oncoming attacks, aiming to jam his left wing right into the new demon's gut.



Itoru and Joana blinked a little bit as the demon flying in the air spoke, “A challenger from the midst appears I see!” Itoru grinned a little bit, noting that Aittou started flying straight towards him, attempting to steer clear of any oncoming attacks, however Itoru merely waited until Aittou got close to him, “It's a bit dangerous to get this close to a vampire, you know.” Itoru grinned a little bit as Joana recalled the spell once more, and Itoru pulled the chains backwards just as swiftly as they moved forward.

“What will you do now, my dear, dear Angel?” Itoru grinned a little bit as the chains closed in on Aittou, “Will you dodge my attack? Or will you hit me even knowing my precious chains are upon you?”

“Awesome job, Itoru!” Joana cheered from the sidelines, “That kind of strategy is why you're going to become demon king!” Joana had firm and established faith that Itoru could win this fight even if Aittou had the added advantage of flight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> Despite the size, the body quickly split from the left arm, the body falling to the right and letting the beam pass, and then pulling the arm back and reconnecting. It seemed this demon was still unaware of the specifics of Crass Clown's ability.
> 
> "That seems like quite the dangerous ability you have there... but, before we proceed, what is your name, fellow demon?"



*"A crafty one indeed,"* even after taking in all of the separate parts he is still able to control them individually, he wondered what other tricks this little (well not so little anymore) demon had up his sleeve.

*"Prove to me your strength Crass Clown and I shall bestow the honor of my name upon you,"* he clenches his fist, *"But for now we continue."*

He flies forward and cocks his fist back, he swings from the clown's left but he twists out of the way. Thanatos quickly recovers and goes in towards his suitcase chest, *"Aida!"* the energy from before wraps around his fist as he goes in for the punch.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Itoru and Joana blinked a little bit as the demon flying in the air spoke, ?A challenger from the midst appears I see!? Itoru grinned a little bit, noting that Aittou started flying straight towards him, attempting to steer clear of any oncoming attacks, however Itoru merely waited until Aittou got close to him, ?It's a bit dangerous to get this close to a vampire, you know.? Itoru grinned a little bit as Joana recalled the spell once more, and Itoru pulled the chains backwards just as swiftly as they moved forward.
> 
> ?What will you do now, my dear, dear Angel?? Itoru grinned a little bit as the chains closed in on Aittou, ?Will you dodge my attack? Or will you hit me even knowing my precious chains are upon you??
> 
> ?Awesome job, Itoru!? Joana cheered from the sidelines, ?That kind of strategy is why you're going to become demon king!? Joana had firm and established faith that Itoru could win this fight even if Aittou had the added advantage of flight.



"Those petty things don't matter to me at all!" Aittou shouted, wrapping himself in his wings and beginning to rotate at high speed towards Itoru, repelling the oncoming chains with the force created by the air-piercing rotation.

Aittou nose dived towards Itoru in this bullet-like form, again repelling any kind of attacks or chains that would be coming at him in an attempt to ram his whole body into Itoru and/or his partner.


----------



## Franky (Feb 6, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *"A crafty one indeed,"* even after taking in all of the separate parts he is still able to control them individually, he wondered what other tricks this little (well not so little anymore) demon had up his sleeve.
> 
> *"Prove to me your strength Crass Clown and I shall bestow the honor of my name upon you,"* he clenches his fist, *"But for now we continue."*
> 
> He flies forward and cocks his fist back, he swings from the clown's left but he twists out of the way. Thanatos quickly recovers and goes in towards his suitcase chest, *"Aida!"* the energy from before wraps around his fist as he goes in for the punch.



"Simply charging in will do nothing..." Crass Clown remarked as the fight resumed.

Using the speedy wheels he had for feet, Crass Clown managed to swerve out of the way of the Demon's fist, the side of the luggage getting grazed. Crass Clown then quickly sped backwards, away from the opposing demon and towards the plane. The suitcase began glowing, as Addie cast the spell again from inside.

The turbines from the plane nearby quickly added on to Crass Clown's body, becoming his shoulders. The tunnels were altered, however, in how they were placed, and a mighty blast of wind began to flow from the turbine's hole, creating a wind tunnel affect that would push back even the strongest of Demons.

"I'll give you a hint, but only because I'm so kind... My body can be composed of anything, and my abilities are based on what I can absorb~!" Crass Clown graciously explained, the wind still roaring in the opposing demon's direction.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Those petty things don't matter to me at all!" Aittou shouted, wrapping himself in his wings and beginning to rotate at high speed towards Itoru, repelling the oncoming chains with the force created by the air-piercing rotation.
> 
> Aittou nose dived towards Itoru in this bullet-like form, again repelling any kind of attacks or chains that would be coming at him in an attempt to ram his whole body into Itoru and/or his partner.



“Those wings are rather annoying, aren't they?” Itoru commented with a slight hint of disinterest in the fact that his chains had been deflected, and then jumped back out of the way of the oncoming bullet Angel, “You only had one way to go in the first place..” Aittou slammed directly into the ground, kicking up a bit of dust, “Straight into the ground my friend, you should really learn to control your aim!”

"What should we do now Itoru?" Joana asked with a slight hint of concern in his voice, this demon had almost managed to outsmart Itoru, however Itoru managed to dodge the attack, and he looked like he had some sort of plan.

“I have an idea on how to deal with that nice little bout of piercing force he's able to create.” Itoru smirked a little bit, and moved himself backwards, and twined his chains around until they got tangled up in each other, “Come on hot shot, try that move on me again, I'll bet on my book that it won't work this time.”


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Simply charging in will do nothing..." Crass Clown remarked as the fight resumed and the suitcase began glowing, as Addie cast the spell again from inside.
> 
> The turbines from the plane nearby quickly added on to Crass Clown's body, becoming his shoulders. The tunnels were altered, however, in how they were placed, and a mighty blast of wind began to flow from the turbine's hole, creating a wind tunnel affect that would push back even the strongest of Demons.
> 
> "I'll give you a hint, but only because I'm so kind... My body can be composed of anything, and my abilities are based on what I can absorb~!" Crass Clown graciously explained, the wind still roaring in the opposing demon's direction.


*Kaito dear, what are~ you staring at?* Kaito simple blew a bubble, and when it popped, he raised a finger and pointed at the battle going on near by. *Oh my. Who would have guessed other demons would have been this close by. What do you say we . . .*

*Don't bother them* Akuma was laid back in his chair resting, Reira was snuggled next to him. *At least wait until they finish. It's impolite to intrude on another person's battle.*

*Hmpf.* she huffed at his comment. *Fine! But I get to fight whoever wins, and you're not gonna stop me* she stormed off as if she had won 

*I wouldn't dream of it* he laughed. Reira was out cold, though when Akuma looked down at her, her expression was changing constantly. _'I wonder what's going on in that head of yours_ he thought


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Franky said:


> "This again? Please!" Aittou exclaimed, sweeping away the smoke with a beat of his wings and quickly resuming his chase of the human.



"Ha! Take this!" Jasper shouted. He pushed over a latter above Jackson, with the intention of binding his arms. At the same time, another Jasper, holding a trash can, attempted to trap Aittou from above. The third clone came falling from above as well, holding a clothes line with several towels and articles of clothing attached. Finally, Hisao came driving through the alley towards Aittou and Jackson!

"This will end it." Hisao said to himself."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Ha! Take this!" Jasper shouted. He pushed over a latter above Jackson, with the intention of binding his arms. At the same time, another Jasper, holding a trash can, attempted to trap Aittou from above. The third clone came falling from above as well, holding a clothes line with several towels and articles of clothing attached. Finally, Hisao came driving through the alley towards Aittou and Jackson!
> 
> "This will end it." Hisao said to himself."


 
?Oh! Another one has appeared!? Itoru looked on with a slightly more amused expression, he normally didn't bother helping other demons, however he could make an exception just this once, ?I just had a brilliant idea, Joana you know what to do!?

?Chai Chajiiru!? Joana called out the spell from the book without even looking at it, he had memorized it at this point.

?Alright!? Itoru swung the chains forward in a spinning motion, with each one beginning to untangle and creating a piercing motion which would easily stop Aittou from simply batting them away while spinning incredibly fast, ?I can't wait to see what he does next, he either has to dodge the chains, and get hit by the demon, or dodge the demon and get hit by the chains!?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *I'll pay huh? There's a reason why we didn't chase after him. We know he's going to come back for you, but in this place, this place of darkness, he won't stand a chance*



"You underestimate Hino. He won't stop till your book is burnt." Caleb said, chuckling to himself. "He's a determinator."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "You underestimate Hino. He won't stop till your book is burnt." Caleb said, chuckling to himself. "He's a determinator."



As soon as he said that, Berith appeared *He came quicker than expected* Syn paused for a moment. *And it seems he brought someone with him*

After a few moments, the doors to the hideout were opened and Koga, Ivan, and Hino walked in. Syn and Berith were in plain sight, with Caleb tied up behind them. *So you've finally returned, and you've brought help. Are you really too weak to fight on your own?* he asked Hino

_________

*Hey kid* he turned towards Hino *Give me your book* Koga asked Hino, extending out his hand


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"W-What?" Hino held onto the book, tighter than before, and took a step or two back. "I-I can't do that...!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*HAHAHA!!!* Koga laughed *Don't get me wrong. I'm not here to help either of you, but you don't stand a chance trying to free your partner and get him the book in the process. However, if you hand me your book, I'll get it to him and free him in an instant*

*What are you planning?* Syn asked Koga; however, Koga just ignored Syn

*Give me the book, and you'll be able to fight again* Koga smiled and extended his hand once again


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *HAHAHA!!!* Koga laughed *Don't get me wrong. I'm not here to help either of you, but you don't stand a chance trying to free your partner and get him the book in the process. However, if you hand me your book, I'll get it to him and free him in an instant*
> 
> *What are you planning?* Syn asked Koga; however, Koga just ignored Syn
> 
> *Give me the book, and you'll be able to fight again* Koga smiled and extended his hand once again


"Hino... Don't do it." Caleb said. Everyone looked at him in awe. "That's _our_ book. We have to do this together, or not at all..."

"Caleb... you're right! Koga, I'm sorry, but I'll handle this!" Hino shouted, sprinting towards Caleb.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Koga simply smiled as Hino ran off, but once he got out of sight, his smile quickly turned to a glare full of malice. *Berith, if you don't defeat this kid, then I'll be happy to finish the job for you* he smirked

*Hmph* Syn huffed as he called out the spell *Makurayami* Berith's hands glowed black as he flew off at a fast pace towards Hino




*We'll watch the fight from a distance* he said to Ivan. *I'm interested to see what this kid's got in order to turn me down like that.*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"Hino!! Throw the book, now!!!" Hino chucked the book at Caleb, who caught it. He immediately flipped through the pages. "EMURON!!" Berith was inches away from contact with Hino when the fire demon threw his hands out in Berith's face and fired away, at point blank...!!!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

((How did he catch the book if he's tied up?))

Berith stopped and shielded himself from the attack. His forearms were slightly burned after the attack. He quickly flew back and then hid in the shadows of the room. *Just because you got the book back doesn't mean you can win* Caleb was still behind Syn. Hino would have to get past both Berith and Syn in order to free his partner *Makurayami* Berith darted from the shadows and punched Hino in the back, knocking him to the ground.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"Darnit! Enough of this! We're taking this place down! Hino!" He called out.

"C-Caleb?!"

Caleb looked around, frantically. He saw a box full of explosives, such as fireworks. _Perfect._ He thought to himself. "Look to the left! Emuron!!"

Without a single thought of doubt or hesitation, Hino turned around and fired at the explosives.

















































Boom.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Before Caleb could call out the spell, Syn stomped hard on Caleb's injured leg, causing him to stop in the middle *Fool. Did you think I'd just let you blow this place up?* He stomped down hard again almost breaking it Caleb's leg. Berith grabbed on to Hino, and flung him hard into the wall on the opposite side. *Just admit defeat already* Syn then reared back to kick Caleb in the chest.








*They've got spunk, I'll give 'em that*

*Yes, their spirits are good.*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Before Caleb could call out the spell, Syn stomped hard on Caleb's injured leg, causing him to stop in the middle *Fool. Did you think I'd just let you blow this place up?* He stomped down hard again almost breaking it Caleb's leg. Berith grabbed on to Hino, and flung him hard into the wall on the opposite side. *Just admit defeat already* Syn then reared back to kick Caleb in the chest.
> 
> *They've got spunk, I'll give 'em that*
> 
> *Yes, their spirits are good.*


"Urk! Em-Emuron!" Caleb shouted. Hino leaned up and threw his hands, up, firing at the fireworks again.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Berith flew in front of the blast and blocked it, his arms getting burned again. His tough skin started smoke. Berith then extended his hand, and summoned his scythe. *Let's see how well you do in complete darkness* Syn reached into his pocket and pulled out a small remote. After pressing one of the buttons, the few lights that were on, cut off, causing the room to go completely dark. *Welcome to Berith's Playground* Syn's voice echoed. Using his scythe, Berith slashed Hino across his chest.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Berith flew in front of the blast and blocked it, his arms getting burned again. His tough skin started smoke. Berith then extended his hand, and summoned his scythe. *Let's see how well you do in complete darkness* Syn reached into his pocket and pulled out a small remote. After pressing one of the buttons, the few lights that were on, cut off, causing the room to go completely dark. *Welcome to Berith's Playground* Syn's voice echoed. Using his scythe, Berith slashed Hino across his chest.



"Here's my chance...!" Caleb thought to himself. He took his crutch and swung it as hard as he could against Syn's ribcage. "Take this!" He knocked Syn to the side. "Hino! Fire in the same direction again! Emuron!"

"R-Right!" Hino said, firing another fire blast.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

Syn was prepared for the attack as he stepped out of the way. When Hino fired his attack, the room lit up slightly due to the light given off by the flames. However, the box of explosives had been moved. Hino's attack hit the wall and the flames quickly dispersed. With the fire gone, the room quickly went dark again. *I guess I should in form you of Berith's special ability. You see, he has the unique gift of telepathy. He can easily read your minds and know what you're thinking* Berith cut into Hino's back, knocking him to the ground in the process *So you see, there's nothing you can do* he let out a small laugh.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Syn was prepared for the attack as he stepped out of the way. When Hino fired his attack, the room lit up slightly due to the light given off by the flames. However, the box of explosives had been moved. Hino's attack hit the wall and the flames quickly dispersed. With the fire gone, the room quickly went dark again. *I guess I should in form you of Berith's special ability. You see, he has the unique gift of telepathy. He can easily read your minds and know what you're thinking* Berith cut into Hino's back, knocking him to the ground in the process *So you see, there's nothing you can do* he let out a small laugh.


Hino's Emuron had left a huge wall in the wall, allowing the light of the outside world to flood in and somewhat illuminate the warehouse. Hino could now see where the fireworks had been moved to. With his crutches Caleb smacked Syn's book away, and called out, "Emuron!" Hino dashed towards the fireworks, and fired another blast...!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*Don't you listen?* Syn grabbed Caleb's crutch and then hit Caleb with it. Berith rammed Hino in the side, causing his aim to be off and miss. *Berith's ability not only allows him to read minds, but to also communicate. Whatever he knows, I know. Your plans won't work* Syn sweep-kicked Caleb's legs, causing him to fall back to the ground *And soon, you'll also be out of heart energy.* Syn then called out the spell again, as Berith grabbed hold of Hino. Berith then proceeded to fling Hino out of the room through the hole he had created in the wall. With Hino out of the room, Caleb was alone now


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"Damn, damn, damn, damn, DAAAAAMN!!!" Caleb cried out in frustration, tearing up. "Why?!! Every time something good happens, someone always has to muck it up... I'm tired of this! No more! I won't be a victim anymore, Hino! I refuse to hold you back!!!!" As Caleb shouted, the book in his arms shone stronger than it had before. "W-What...?"

Hino's vision began to return. "C-Caleb... it's a new spell...!" He shouted.

"O-o-kay!" Caleb sniffled. Let's give it one more shot! All or nothing, no holds barred. Let the fire in your heart explode!" Caleb shouted. "Just follow my lead and GO!" He barked. Hino made one more dash towards the fireworks, rearing his hand back. "Emuron!" Hino released another blast, before immediately preparing for the second spell. He awaited Caleb's command, and for Berith's move...


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*You underestimate Berith's speed* before the attack got close enough, Berith was able to pick up the box and move it out of the way. He then threw the box outside through the same hole he sent Hino through. Berith then started to fly towards Caleb, and reared back with his scythe, as if he was about to strike.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"THE SECOND SPELL!! *EMUSHIELD!!*" Caleb shouted. Hino threw his hands down on the ground, throwing up a wall of fire between Berith and Caleb. "You think that's the only box of fireworks in this place?! Hino!" Hino threw his arm out a couple feet away from another set of explosives. "Emuron."























Boom.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*Ivan!* *Right!* both Ivan and Koga escaped from the blast to the outside.

Berith wasn't afraid. He flew right through the wall of of fire, his body getting small burns in the process *Idiot* the bombs and explosives caused a huge explosion, larger than Hino and Caleb could have known about. The explosion caused part of the building to collapse. When the smoke cleared there were small fires here and there, and a bunch of rubble all over the place. Berith emerged from beneath the rubble, moving a large piece of the ceiling that had fell out of the way. Syn stood up holding his injured arm. He had used Caleb's crippled body to protect himself from the full force of the blast. Caleb laid on the floor unconscious. He then turned and saw Hino whose lower half was trapped underneath the rubble *You should have just given up. This could have ended more peacefully*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Ivan!* *Right!* both Ivan and Koga escaped from the blast to the outside.
> 
> Berith wasn't afraid. He flew right through the wall of of fire, his body getting small burns in the process *Idiot* the bombs and explosives caused a huge explosion, larger than Hino and Caleb could have known about. The explosion caused part of the building to collapse. When the smoke cleared there were small fires here and there, and a bunch of rubble all over the place. Berith emerged from beneath the rubble, moving a large piece of the ceiling that had fell out of the way. Syn stood up holding his injured arm. He had used Caleb's crippled body to protect himself from the full force of the blast. Caleb laid on the floor unconscious. He then turned and saw Hino whose lower half was trapped underneath the rubble *You should have just given up. This could have ended more peacefully*



Neither Caleb or Hino could move. Though Caleb was unconscious, Hino was still holding on, though he felt like every bone in his body had been scrambled. Though it proved difficult, Hino attempted to look around to find Caleb. He struggled to push the debris off of him, and slowly started to crawl towards Caleb's location, even though he saw that both Berith and Syn stood in his way. "C-Caleb..."

People were starting to make their way to the scene of the explosion, and sirens could be heard in the horizon.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2011)

*Ivan.* Ivan nodded and pulled out the book *Ginisuigami* Just then, to those who had gathered on the outside, the building appeared to be fixed, as if nothing had happened. *I suggest you hurry and finish this. I can't fool them forever*

*End it* with that command, Berith walked over to Hino. He would have flown, but his wings were damaged by the firewall and the explosion. When he was close enough, he punched Hino's head hard into the ground, causing him to fall unconscious as well. With the battle over with, Berith and Koga left with their partners. The illusion Koga had created quickly disappeared soon after, leaving the authorities to take care of Hino and Koga.
_____________________




_'That kid showed a lot of guts. I misjudged him_ Koga had left behind a small gift for those two.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

"Domaruk!" Shoji shouted, as his orange book shone. Dotek, his demon, was working out with a 150 lb dumbbell. He pulled off a dozen reps of 10 in under 60 seconds, before throwing it down, denting the ground.

"Come on!" The demon, Dotek, shouted. "Surely there's heavier weights than this lying around!" He barked. "C'mon, Shoji. Let's go find a car to use."

"Um, sorry, Dotek. Us humans can't do stuff like that..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2011)

*Tokyo*

As night took over the city of Tokyo Teishu slipped into his black pants and black sleeveless shirt. He strapped on his metal spiked pads, threw his hood up and pulled his mask over his face. 

He strapped on his belt, armed to the teeth with weapons, and then threw a cloth bag onto his back, within it being Jin's spell book. He looks over towards Jin who leans against the wall impatiently, "Are we good to go yet?" he says tapping his foot.

"Yea, lets track us down a target," he leaps out of the window, flipping in the air and landing on the tree. He then starts leaping from three to tree until he reaches the city and he starts leaping from building to building.

"Little fairy...Just run in the streets," he jumps out of the window and does just that. 

It doesn't take long for Jin to pick up a demon's presence, "There we go..." he spots a pair up ahead and slowly approaches them, "No introductions, no speeches, lets just get this going," he says, clenching his fist. 

Teishu watches from the shadows of a building near by, "That was quick...Lets get to work..." he says, readying the spell book.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2011)

"M'Lord." Hanzo said, as he stopped walking.

"I know." Sugimura said as he did so as well. He opened up the book, and called out to their pursuers. "A ninja sees through deception. Hanzo!"

"M'Lord!"

"Arkar!!" Sugimura shouted, swiftly turning around and pointing at the opponents. Hanzo threw his arms out to his sides, and webs shot out of his palms, each attaching to a car. Hanzo grunted as he threw the two cars. They hurdled towards Teishu, who was standing on the building. As soon as they were thrown, Sugimura beckoned to Hanzo, and the two disappeared into the shadows.

But the fight was far from over.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2011)

The cars fling towards Teishu but Jin pays them no mind, he knows his partner can handle himself, he just keeps his eyes on the prize, "You can't escape me!" he shouts, dashing right after them.

Meanwhile the cars slam into Teishu's previous location, after seeing Hanzo grab hold of the cars he had gone to find a better angle. As the cars crash into the building Teishu analyzes the man's ability, _"Webs huh...Interesting, but doesn't seem like it will be much of a threat. Better stay alert though."_

Jin had used his great speed to close the gap between him and his two opponents. The humans speed was no match for Jin's, and of course his partner Hanzo had slowed himself to his speed to defend him.

Jin quickly dove forward, catching the two by surprise as they likely suspected him to defend his partner. Jin grabs hold of Hanzo's head and forces him down into the concrete, "No running, fight like a man..."


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jin quickly dove forward, catching the two by surprise as they likely suspected him to defend his partner. Jin grabs hold of Hanzo's head and forces him down into the concrete, "No running, fight like a man..."


Sugimura, without skipping a beat, unsheathed his katana and took a clean swing at Jin, who evaded the attack, releasing Hanzo. "Admirable speed, foolish boy! Arkar!" Sugimura ordered again, pointing at a manhole in the middle of the street. _"This battle is making too much of a scene. Time for a change of scenery." He thought to himself._

As the two of them dashed and jumped down the hole, Hanzo shouted, "The spell!"

"Fool! I know! Arkar!" As they fell, Hanzo covered the hole back up with his webs, as strong as steel. As soon as they landed in the sewage water, they took off again, Hanzo casting Arkar as they went, and Hanzo releasing webs, creating a "laser hallway" of webs.

"Hanzo! The scroll, and the suit! Now!" Hanzo obliged, grabbing two scrolls from his side.


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “Oh! Another one has appeared!” Itoru looked on with a slightly more amused expression, he normally didn't bother helping other demons, however he could make an exception just this once, “I just had a brilliant idea, Joana you know what to do!”
> 
> “Chai Chajiiru!” Joana called out the spell from the book without even looking at it, he had memorized it at this point.
> 
> “Alright!” Itoru swung the chains forward in a spinning motion, with each one beginning to untangle and creating a piercing motion which would easily stop Aittou from simply batting them away while spinning incredibly fast, “I can't wait to see what he does next, he either has to dodge the chains, and get hit by the demon, or dodge the demon and get hit by the chains!”





Stunna said:


> "Ha! Take this!" Jasper shouted. He pushed over a latter above Jackson, with the intention of binding his arms. At the same time, another Jasper, holding a trash can, attempted to trap Aittou from above. The third clone came falling from above as well, holding a clothes line with several towels and articles of clothing attached. Finally, Hisao came driving through the alley towards Aittou and Jackson!
> 
> "This will end it." Hisao said to himself."



(OOC: Stunna, Jackson is high up on a fire escape now, but meh.)

"Dammit!" Aittou shouted as the ladder came down towards Jackson, just as he noticed the chains coming his way. "You two working together... it just might BACKFIRE!!!"

Aittou flung one wing at the ladder, pushing it away from Jackson, and right into the chain's path, causing it to tangle with the ladder, the ladder also blocking Hisao's way. Next, following instantly into a twirl, closing himself and Jackson into his wings, he knocked away the two Jaspers coming at them with the same rotation technique that had helped him to stop the chains earlier. Lastly, with the ladder slowing him slightly, Aittou now had time to fly himself and Jackson to the roof.

"Only cowards work together to fight one foe!" Aittou shouted, standing proudly next to his partner.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2011)

Franky said:


> (OOC: Stunna, Jackson is high up on a fire escape now, but meh.)
> 
> "Dammit!" Aittou shouted as the ladder came down towards Jackson, just as he noticed the chains coming his way. "You two working together... it just might BACKFIRE!!!"
> 
> ...


 
Itoru started laughing a little bit at the maneuver that the Angel pulled, and swiftly pulled his chains backwards dragging the ladder off it's hinges, and then he started twirling the chains around with the ladder on them, ?Oh look, I have an even better weapon now!? Itoru continued to laugh as he turned to look at Aittou who proudly stood beside his partner on the roof top, a grin formed on his face at what the demon had said.

?Is it cowardice or intelligence to work together with someone else to defeat an opponent you wouldn't normally be able to defeat by yourself?? Itoru pointed Aittou's partner, ?Aren't you working with someone else right now, friend? Without that book, would you even be able to stand before me and fight in this world??

Joana gaped as Itoru pointed at him, ?Without that book, would I even be able to stand before you and fight in this world? In the end we're all working together for a common purpose.? Itoru tossed the chain around with the ladder, smashing it into the nearby walls, ?If my chains can't simply break through your wings, then I shall use any other means available until I have won, you and I aren't so different in that regard.?

Joana grinned a little bit, Itoru had been right in that regard, they were all working together with someone else to overcome opponents they wouldn't normally be, in fact these books had all brought them together for that very purpose, to overcome any obstacle in their path in order to become a Demon King, that's the reason that their bond formed, and these battles would only server to further their devotion towards each other.

?Go Itoru!? Joana cheered from a safe spot on the sidelines, ?I believe in you, we'll overcome any obstacle together, no matter what!?

Itoru grinned a little bit, ?My partner trusts me, and I trust him completely, what about you Aittou, do you and your partner trust in each other as much as we do?? Itoru began twirling his chains around in a spinning motion, creating the same piercing motion he had earlier, only fueled by the ladder now on the chains, ?If you do, then what do you say we end this in one strike with all our power??


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Itoru started laughing a little bit at the maneuver that the Angel pulled, and swiftly pulled his chains backwards dragging the ladder off it's hinges, and then he started twirling the chains around with the ladder on them, ?Oh look, I have an even better weapon now!? Itoru continued to laugh as he turned to look at Aittou who proudly stood beside his partner on the roof top, a grin formed on his face at what the demon had said.
> 
> ?Is it cowardice or intelligence to work together with someone else to defeat an opponent you wouldn't normally be able to defeat by yourself?? Itoru pointed Aittou's partner, ?Aren't you working with someone else right now, friend? Without that book, would you even be able to stand before me and fight in this world??
> 
> ...



"Are you kidding? Jackson and I are in perfect synch, he reads the spells, I attack! It's a system!" Aittou shouted, not seeing through Itoru's words.

"Aittou, calm down," Jackson cut in, placing a hand on his shoulder, "He's saying we don't work together... well, in a way... now... I have an idea..."

Jackson quickly whispered something in Aittou's ear, lighting a fire in his eyes. "Ok Aittou, Let's do this! Full power, GINISWINRUK!" Jackson shouted, jumping back away from the ledge. Aittou's wings glowed brighter than ever as he wrapped himself into his bullet-like form once more, charging downwards into the building, crashing through floors with ease.

"Now, Aittou, pinpoint, FIRE!" Jackson shouted, directing Aittou due to his lack of directional ability in this shape. Aittou turned a 90 degree angle just before hitting the ground and kept going, crashing through the wall aiming at Itoru.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2011)

"Shit!" Hisao said to himself as the car headed towards the wall. He tucked and rolled out of the car before it crashed. Jasper appeared beside him.

"Jasper. I think we should see how this turns out. We'll take out the winner. That cool with you?"

Jasper nodded.


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

*Crass Clown and Addie*

Crass Clown stood over Thanatos, easily having bested him due to the properties of his spells versus his. "Stay inside, Addie, I sense another presence nearby..." Crass Clown added, cautious.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2011)

*Sewers of Tokyo, Japan; Sugimura and Hanzo*

"My Lord, that was easier than I had expected." Hanzo said, sneering.

"Indeed. These two were pitiful excuses for shinobi. Hanzo. Fetch their book." Sugimura commanded. Jin and Teishu had been caught in Hanzo's trap of webs. Hanzo walked up and grabbed it, without any complications.

"Here you are, my Lord." Hanzo said, bowing, and handing the book over. Sugimura took it, and brought out a lighter, ignoring his foes' pleads of mercy. Without any hesitance, he set the book aflame, tossing it to the ground at their feet.

"I would tell you to remember my name, but I do not deem you worthy to enjoy my future kingdom. For dishonoring me with your pitiful skills, you shall die." Sugimura said, flicking the lighter down at their feet too. The flames began crawling up the webs, melting them, and slowly climbing towards Teishu's feet, while Jin began to disappear. Hanzo watched in awe, drooling. "You can eat the remains of the human, Hanzo. Just wait for him to finish... cooking." Sugimura laughed at his joke as he turned and walked away. One down.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Are you kidding? Jackson and I are in perfect synch, he reads the spells, I attack! It's a system!" Aittou shouted, not seeing through Itoru's words.
> 
> "Aittou, calm down," Jackson cut in, placing a hand on his shoulder, "He's saying we don't work together... well, in a way... now... I have an idea..."
> 
> ...


 











Itoru grinned a little bit, an appropriate reaction given the circumstances of what he just told Aittou, however the partner stepped in and decided to calm the manner down, well at least his partner had been smart enough to see exactly what he had been saying. Joana noticed immediately from the sidelines that they had formulated a plan, and started trying to deduce exactly what it could be just as Aittou shot down into the building with his full power pell.

“I see, trying to come at me from a blind spot.” Itoru grinned a little bit, “A very wise tactic, however you must not realize something that we do.” Itoru grinned as he continued spinning, listening to Jackson as he began to tell Aittou to point and fire.

“With your partner back from the ledge, it's harder for him to see movement.” Joana called out with a smile, “Itoru, move counterclockwise from your position now.” Even though Aittou was inside the building, his motions were still creating cracks among the walls, allowing Joana to see the exact location he had been coming from. Itoru immediately swerved to the position that Joana had dictated just as Aittou bust out of the wall.

“Chai Chajiiru!” Joana called out with all of his might, and the chains began to spark almost as if they might break with the spinning force Itoru threw them forward at, creating a vastly more powerful piercing motion than before, causing the ladder to go straight through Aittou's piercing motion, however because of the momentum of his speed, he had no time to stop the ladder from slamming into him, causing him to stop spinning.

“Checkmate!” Itoru called as he pulled the chains back, the chains wrapping around the stopped and now stunned Aittou, and slowly his energy began to flow through the chains into Itoru, “Haah, I feel slightly refreshed, but that still took up more energy than I got back.” Itoru then pulled the chains downward, slamming Aittou into the ground with all his might, “I don't think that would end this so easily, but maybe now you understand just what I'm talking about.”


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2011)

Hisao sat back from the shadows, watching this match. He was interested, but not intimidated in the slightest. 

"Maybe if that chain demon was at full power he'd prove a challenge, but we've got this Jasper. But we'd best prepare. Foguruk!" Four more Jaspers appeared. "Spread out," Hisao ordered. "Be prepared to attack the winner of this fight on command."


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Itoru grinned a little bit, an appropriate reaction given the circumstances of what he just told Aittou, however the partner stepped in and decided to calm the manner down, well at least his owner had been smart enough to see exactly what he had been saying. Joana noticed immediately from the sidelines that they had formulated a plan, and started trying to deduce exactly what it could be just as Aittou shot down into the building with his full power pell.
> 
> ?I see, trying to come at me from a blind spot.? Itoru grinned a little bit, ?A very wise tactic, however you must not realize something that we do.? Itoru grinned as he continued spinning, listening to Jackson as he began to tell Aittou to point and fire.
> 
> ...














Aittou was caught by surprise, and, at the sound of his shout, Jackson ran back to the ledge, only to see Aittou get slammed into the ground. "AITTOU!!!"

Aittou's eye's shot open as a stream of blood ran across his forehead. With a quick lunge, launched by his powerful wings at close range, Aittou grabbed Itoru by the collar.

"JACKSON!!!" "Right! GINISWINRUK!!!"

Aittou enveloped Itoru in his limbs and flew up at top speed, using all his might to keep hold of Itoru, turning round in mid air and nose diving straight at the concrete, driving Itoru right into as he flew up at the last second on his own, standing a ways back from Itoru, holding the bleeding spot on his head, panting deeply.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2011)

Franky said:


> Aittou was caught by surprise, and, at the sound of his shout, Jackson ran back to the ledge, only to see Aittou get slammed into the ground. "AITTOU!!!"
> 
> Aittou's eye's shot open as a stream of blood ran across his forehead. With a quick lunge, launched by his powerful wings at close range, Aittou grabbed Itoru by the collar.
> 
> ...


 











Itoru moved back in a start as the demon suddenly jolted from the ground, coming up upon him and grabbing him before he had time to react, and Itoru gritted his teeth slightly as the demon started flying upwards into the air with him. Itoru struggled to get out of Aittou's iron grip, however this proved futile for the moment, but Ittoru noted that his arms hadn't been restrained, Itoru tossed the chains up without Aittou noticing due to their fall, and they wrapped themselves around Aittou's wings multiple times, and as soon as they finished wrapping themselves up, Aittou slammed him into the ground.

“Itoru!” Joana called out, slightly worried for his partner, however he figured Itoru had some sort of plan in mind despite the situation, “You're awake over there aren't you?!”

Itoru shook his head a little bit with a grin on his face, blood running down his forehead and his body bruised, “I'm perfectly fine, a little banged up is all.” Itoru slowly climbed to his feet, and one could note that only the edges of his chains had been held in his hand.

“Got it! Chai Chajiiru!” Joana called out the spell without hesitation, trusting in the plan Itoru had thought up in the time it took for Aittou to slam him into the ground.

More of Aittou's energy flowed through the chains, however it hadn't been nearly enough to replenish his own, and Itoru pulled on the chains with a grin, the chains ripping deep into Aittou's wings, however not pulling them off completely, and with a swift motion Itoru unraveled the chains from Aittou's wings and had them back at his position.

“No more flying for you friend, we finish this the old fashioned way.” Itoru started swinging his chains around, prepared for the possibility that Aittou might be able to heal his wings.

“Way to go Itoru!” Joana cheered once again, Itoru's plan had been spot on without a hitch, the guy could sure improvise a situation when he needed to.


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Itoru moved back in a start as the demon suddenly jolted from the ground, coming up upon him and grabbing him before he had time to react, and Itoru gritted his teeth slightly as the demon started flying upwards into the air with him. Itoru struggled to get out of Aittou's iron grip, however this proved futile for the moment, but Ittoru noted that his arms hadn't been restrained, Itoru tossed the chains up without Aittou noticing due to their fall, and they wrapped themselves around Aittou's wings multiple times, and as soon as they finished wrapping themselves up, Aittou slammed him into the ground.
> 
> “Itoru!” Joana called out, slightly worried for his partner, however he figured Itoru had some sort of plan in mind despite the situation, “You're awake over there aren't you?!”
> 
> ...













"I'm.. not... giving up..." Aittou panted, grabbing hold of both chains as Itoru pulled them back. Jackson saw his plan, and quickly recalled the spell, refilling his wings with power.

Aittou flew up and arched, pulling Itoru with him before he had a chance to react, flinging Itoru into the ground on the other side of the alley. Aittou may have been injured greatly, but he was not giving up.


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Tokyo, Japan *
> 
> It was nighttime in Tokyo and most people were asleep. In one house though, someone stood perched on a window, surveying the city. As the camera (nonexistent) gets closer to this person, they see that is a young girl with barely anything on. White bandages are wrapped around her chest and she has the pieces of samurai armor randomly placed on her body, not covering every inch. On her back is a sword. She has no shoes on either. Her hair is white and her eyes cold. There is a strange mark on her head as well.
> 
> ...



"Hey now little lady, I've got a bone to pick with you!" Mellatin spoke, in the form of a cartoon cowboy, pointing a gun at the odd looking demon, "I'm gonna beat you silly to prove myself to the other little lady over there as a powerful Demon... so let's go... DRAW!!!"

Mellatin fired his pistol, a blue flag with words "BANG!" printed on it, obviously surprising the demon. "Now for real!" Mellatin called out, transforming into his bird form to fully challenge the demon, Kevin with his book at the ready.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2011)

Franky said:


> "I'm.. not... giving up..." Aittou panted, grabbing hold of both chains as Itoru pulled them back. Jackson saw his plan, and quickly recalled the spell, refilling his wings with power.
> 
> Aittou flew up and arched, pulling Itoru with him before he had a chance to react, flinging Itoru into the ground on the other side of the alley. Aittou may have been injured greatly, but he was not giving up.


 











Joana gaped at Aittou, even after such extensive damage he continued to push himself forward without giving up the fight, and Itoru noted that he had flown up with his chains still in tact, and then flung him forward until he slammed into the other side of the alley.

"A worthy opponent!" Itoru grinned a little bit, and pulled on the chains, flinging Aittou down towards him before he had a chance to react, and flipped upward just as Aittou came within close range, pulling his fist back, and thrusting it straight into Aittou, sending him flying backwards towards the others, and Itoru wrapped his chains around buildings, launching himself in the direction he sent Aittou flying.

Itoru landed on the ground just as Aittou crashed into the ground, and Itoru could tell that he had exerted an extreme amount of effort in attempting to defeat his opponent, ?Damn, there's still that other demon around here too, this is turning out to not be my day after all.?

Joana couldn't believe the direction this fight had taken, ?There is no words.? Joana chanted over and over, as he couldn't say anything else to describe this fight.


----------



## Franky (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Joana gaped at Aittou, even after such extensive damage he continued to push himself forward without giving up the fight, and Itoru noted that he had flown up with his chains still in tact, and then flung him forward until he slammed into the other side of the alley.
> 
> "A worthy opponent!" Itoru grinned a little bit, and pulled on the chains, flinging Aittou down towards him before he had a chance to react, and flipped upward just as Aittou came within close range, pulling his fist back, and thrusting it straight into Aittou, sending him flying backwards towards the others, and Itoru wrapped his chains around buildings, launching himself in the direction he sent Aittou flying.
> 
> ...



Aittou, caught off guard, could do nothing but grit his teeth and put up his arms as a small guard to Itoru's fists, reducing damage, but Aittou was still pushed back. However, Aittou managed to stop himself from hitting the ground by flying. 

"You're strong... extremely strong..." Aittou commented, his breath getting heavier. Having fought with the other demon beforehand, fatigue was finally catching up to him, but he still wasn't ready to give up just yet. Although, that other demon was still around, and it seemed his opponent had noticed as well. It seemed this duel had to be ended soon if either of them were to have a chance against the other demon.

"You know, I didn't expect to run into a demon with this much power this early in the battle..." Aittou continued, as Jackson climbed from the hole in the building Aittou had made, having climbed down quickly while Aittou and Itoru were clashing. "But, you know, I won't give up, and I'm not budging, NOT ONE INCH!!!"

Aittou flew right at Itoru, attempting to ram his wings into his chest and send him flying, ready to catch any chains with his bare hands.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Hey now little lady, I've got a bone to pick with you!" Mellatin spoke, in the form of a cartoon cowboy, pointing a gun at the odd looking demon, "I'm gonna beat you silly to prove myself to the other little lady over there as a powerful Demon... so let's go... DRAW!!!"
> 
> Mellatin fired his pistol, a blue flag with words "BANG!" printed on it, obviously surprising the demon. "Now for real!" Mellatin called out, transforming into his bird form to fully challenge the demon, Kevin with his book at the ready.



?Huh,? Asura said, surprised by this demon. He appeared to be a clown, but then his body shifted into a bird-form. Nira, book clenched against her soft chest, watches the bird fly and she whispers to Asura, ?Is that one of the demons?? She asked. Asura however doesn?t reply. er pupils have dilated and her teeth are bared as she strokes her blade. Nira stares for a while, somewhat startled by Asura?s sudden change in personality. She nods though, taking this for a ?yes?. *?ALLRIGHT LET?S GO!?* Nira says. 

She flips open the book and it was easy to choose a spell. There was only one that they could access currently. Nira and Asura had practiced countless times with the spell. *?Soru-hone!?* She shouts and Asura?s body glows with demonic energy. She let?s out a moan as she grips an arm and pulls. A bone slides out with hardly any resistance and she spins it to get a good grip, then the blade hardens, becoming hard as steel.

Asura takes a good look at Nira, her normal persona seeming to come in. ?Hide,? She commanded and the orange-haired girl runs off, trying to find a good place to hide in. Asura then grits her teeth and says, ?It?s me and you now clown!? 

She runs up the side of a building with apparent ease and then presses off it, landing on top of the bird-clown. She puts her two swords to his throat, ready to slice through it as soon as she gets a good mount on him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

Franky said:


> Aittou, caught off guard, could do nothing but grit his teeth and put up his arms as a small guard to Itoru's fists, reducing damage, but Aittou was still pushed back. However, Aittou managed to stop himself from hitting the ground by flying.
> 
> "You're strong... extremely strong..." Aittou commented, his breath getting heavier. Having fought with the other demon beforehand, fatigue was finally catching up to him, but he still wasn't ready to give up just yet. Although, that other demon was still around, and it seemed his opponent had noticed as well. It seemed this duel had to be ended soon if either of them were to have a chance against the other demon.
> 
> ...


 











Itoru noted Aittou's compliment and a prideful smirk crossed his face, “I can say the same to you, I didn't expect to meet one as strong as yourself this early.” Itoru started to breath a good deal roughly himself, this battle had taken more of a toll on him than he originally thought it would, and he noted that Aittou seemed to have noticed that the other enemy was around as well. Itoru took a step back as Aittou made his bold statement about not giving up, and then started to fly towards him.

“That's a simple matter, I'll just-”Itoru turned to look, and noticed that the direction they faced meant that his attack would crash straight into Joana if he simply dodged the attack, so Itoru did the only thing he could think of, he launched the chains forward, allowing them to move to either side of Aittou, and Itoru jumped into the air, “I'm sorry Joana, it looks like I won't win this match.”

“Wait, what? What are you saying?!” Joana couldn't believe Itoru would start talking like that at a time like this, “Itoru?” Joana questioned, becoming worried for the sanity of his friend.

“I won't win this match, however I won't let you get hurt either!” Itoru pulled back on the chains, launching himself forward straight at Aittou while the chains came in from behind him. Aittou's wings connected with Itoru, causing him to be knocked backward with incredible force, however Itoru's chains wrapped around him, and with all his might he swung Aittou directly to the side, causing him to crash through thebuilding extremely hard, Itoru landed straight in front of Joana.

“Itoru.. just now.. if you hadn't taken that attack, I would have been hit..” Joana looked down at the demon lying on the ground in front of him, completely exhausted and more than likely unable to continue fighting.

“I couldn't bear that thought, of you being hurt over this fight.” Itoru smirked ever so slightly, “This is a fight between demons, humans should never be involved in the crossfire, I may have forfeited this match, but I did it with a good cause.”

“Itoru..” Joana almost looked like he could cry, however he managed to hold in the tears somehow, “I'm sorry, if we could work together better then you..”

“Enough,” Itoru started as he sat up slowly, however his energy was completely trashed form taking that last attack, “We did great this fight, that's the only thing that's important, you can't win them all.” Itoru raised his hand into the air with a smirk, “Sometimes losing a fight is just another path to becoming a man!”

Joana couldn't believe his own partner, even though he had been through so much to win this battle, he didn't mind the thought of losing this fight at all. Joana decided at this moment that he wanted to become like that, he wanted to push for his own beliefs even though he might not win all the battles that this world had to offer in order to challenge them. Joana still had the beliefs he held even if others thought they might be radical, and that's the only thing that he needed to keep going forward in the world. Joana realized that just as he had been teaching Itoru many things about the human world, Itoru had also been teaching him many things about himself, and that no matter what happened in the end, their bond was as inseparable as brothers.

“I'm with you all the way, Itoru!” Joana smiled the brightest smile he had ever smiled in his life, “We'll work through this regardless of what happens!”


----------



## Franky (Feb 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> ?Huh,? Asura said, surprised by this demon. He appeared to be a clown, but then his body shifted into a bird-form. Nira, book clenched against her soft chest, watches the bird fly and she whispers to Asura, ?Is that one of the demons?? She asked. Asura however doesn?t reply. er pupils have dilated and her teeth are bared as she strokes her blade. Nira stares for a while, somewhat startled by Asura?s sudden change in personality. She nods though, taking this for a ?yes?. *?ALLRIGHT LET?S GO!?* Nira says.
> 
> She flips open the book and it was easy to choose a spell. There was only one that they could access currently. Nira and Asura had practiced countless times with the spell. *?Soru-hone!?* She shouts and Asura?s body glows with demonic energy. She let?s out a moan as she grips an arm and pulls. A bone slides out with hardly any resistance and she spins it to get a good grip, then the blade hardens, becoming hard as steel.
> 
> ...


"A clown? A... CLOWN?!" Mellatin shouted, a little annoyed, as the demon used her spell and told her master to hide, "Fine, let's go... time to stop clowning around!"

"Tooruk!" Kevin called out as Mellatin turned into a cartoon mole and burrowed underground as the demon came down on him. He popped up on the other side and stretched his body around the enemies, coiling up her body and rapping tight around her in an instant, turning into a ball and chain with a short-fuse bomb on the end.

"KA-BOOM!" Mellatin shouted as he exploded, turning back into his bird form but still causing a strong blast.


----------



## Franky (Feb 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Itoru noted Aittou's compliment and a prideful smirk crossed his face, ?I can say the same to you, I didn't expect to meet one as strong as yourself this early.? Itoru started to breath a good deal roughly himself, this battle had taken more of a toll on him than he originally thought it would, and he noted that Aittou seemed to have noticed that the other enemy was around as well. Itoru took a step back as Aittou made his bold statement about not giving up, and then started to fly towards him.
> 
> ?That's a simple matter, I'll just-?Itoru turned to look, and noticed that the direction they faced meant that his attack would crash straight into Joana if he simply dodged the attack, so Itoru did the only thing he could think of, he launched the chains forward, allowing them to move to either side of Aittou, and Itoru jumped into the air, ?I'm sorry Joana, it looks like I won't win this match.?
> 
> ...














Aittou had no choice but to take the hit, Jackson, too, was just behind him. Both of the demons took the oncoming attacks at full power, being slammed into the grounds, all their energy drained, totally out for the count. Aittou managed to pull himself to his feet and stumbled over to Itoru, and fell onto the ground next to him.

"You're a strong demon... and a good person... I have to admit, we're... even... ha... look at me, battered this much, yet I still can't admit inferiority... but, I'll give you even..." Aittou raised a fist as a sign of rivalry and looked at Itoru with the same burning passion he had had the entire battle over.

"Oh... and sorry, Jackson, even with your hard work, I couldn't win..." Aittou said, slightly disappointed in himself.

"Don't say such things," Jackson replied, sparking a look of relief in Aittou's eyes, "you gave it your all, and, in the end, you didn't lose, right? You said it yourself... you're even."

Aittou smiled with relief and laid down his head. Jackson walked up to the human partner, offering him a small bag. "Now I may not look it, but I'm a famed doctor from the states... take this, it should heal your wounds, and, if Aittou and your companion are at all similarly composed, it should do well in restoring his wounds quickly for your next battle. Take it, on the house!"

With that, both Itoru and Aittou's books began to glow brightly. From the ashes of battle and the strong bonds between human and demon, a new spell had been borne unto both partners.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2011)

"KA-BOOM!" Mellatin shouted as he exploded, turning back into his bird form but still causing a strong blast.

Before the explosion had culminated, Asura managed to slip out by dislocating a few of her bones, and thus, altering her body shape allowed her to wiggle out of this trap, just in time too. If she had been still wrapped up, she would’ve been toast. The demon was not used to fighting a demon like this that could change its form so easily and quickly. It was similar to her own powers, the ability to shape bone, which was part of her body. Asura still had her sword, though and as her bones pop back in place, she rushes at Mellatin again, now even more eager to cut off his head. 

He has shifted back to his bird form, though. Asura couldn’t get lose and she didn’t have many long-range attacks. She could however chuck bone and try to get Mellatin to lower his body, so she could finish him when he was close enough to the ground. 

Asura throws a bone at Mellatin’s chest. It is like a disc thrown by an Olympic athlete, except it doesn’t spin, but go forward like a missile. If that wasn’t enough, Asura slashes with the blade of destiny, sending high-pressure wind in the toon’s direction. Hopefully this would knock him off course enough so that her bone would stab him.


----------



## Franky (Feb 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> "KA-BOOM!" Mellatin shouted as he exploded, turning back into his bird form but still causing a strong blast.
> 
> Before the explosion had culminated, Asura managed to slip out by dislocating a few of her bones, and thus, altering her body shape allowed her to wiggle out of this trap, just in time too. If she had been still wrapped up, she would?ve been toast. The demon was not used to fighting a demon like this that could change its form so easily and quickly. It was similar to her own powers, the ability to shape bone, which was part of her body. Asura still had her sword, though and as her bones pop back in place, she rushes at Mellatin again, now even more eager to cut off his head.
> 
> ...



Mellatin was ready for this kind of reaction. His transformation ability was flawless. He turned into a heavy weight quickly and fell just below the attacks, narrowly dodging them thanks to the gained weight and his small size. As he dropped, he turned back into a mole and burrowed into the ground again, a hole too small to be followed.

Mellatin instantly dug up underneath the demon, turning back into a bomb. The explosion resulting as Mellatin turned back into his bird form and flew out of the hole and into the air wouldn't cause much damage, but would still do something.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

?Ebi, ebi, ebi, ebi.? Kohaku chanted as he walked along, since arriving in the human world Kohaku had developed a fascination for crabs, which annoyed Koharu to no end since he constantly wanted to go to some beach, however Koharu had neither the time nor the appropriate clothing to go there, none the less Kohaku constantly brought up his fascination with them at every chance he got to convince her into taking him to see one.

?Listen you, if I go buy you some ice cream, will you stop that incessant chanting?!? Koharu remarked off the top of her head not really thinking about the tone of her voice.

?Umm.... sure!? Kohaku cheered without a care in the world, until something caught his attention, a battle going on between two demons nearby, in fact there seemed to be multiple battles taking precedence right now, however amongst them a lone demon stood near one of the fights, it becoming apparent that this demon was obviously a partner with one of them.

?Ah, it's Sakura!? Kohaku nearly squealed in delight, which caused Koharu to be taken back a little bit.

?Sakura?? Koharu inquired inquisitively having an inquisitive look imbedded on her face.

?She's another friend from the demon world!? Kohaku grinned a little bit, ?I'd love to fight her actually, it'd be a nice battle."

?Wait, you want to fight your friend?!? Koharu asked Kohaku with a look of shock, which only brought a confused look across Kohaku's face.

?Of course I do, it's for the battle to become demon king after all.? Kohaku grinned a little bit, ?It's a battle between friendly rivals, nothing more, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.?

Koharu nodded slowly, ?I get what you're referring to however.. there's risk of serious injury here and all.? Koharu didn't quite get the dynamics about this whole relationship amongst demons. 

?Ah you worry too much about complicated things!? Kohaku grinned cheerily, ?Learn to be more simple, now come on and let's go, I want to find her.?

Koharu sighed a little bit as Kohaku started to walk on ahead, ?It's your steadfast mind that makes it hard to be simple.? Koharu looked back at Orin and James, ?Well it looks like he's found his first fight.?


----------



## Franky (Feb 8, 2011)

Kohaku ran off to find the demon he wanted to fight, so Orin waved goodbye and shouted "Let's meet up again later, bye!" James smiled, seeing Orin in a good mood like this was a rare sight. "Now then, James, I sense two incredibly weak demon energies, not as in weaklings, but as in tired... they probably just fought the good fight, but, there's a full-power demon right on top of them... I want to save them."

James nodded, as the two of them rushed off in the direction of the battle, hoping to be of some assistance. It seemed the more friends Orin made in this world the more friendly he was outwardly. He was becoming a better person, and James was beginning to become proud of his companion. "Come on, Orin, we'd better hurry, before that healthy demon takes advantage of those ones that have already tired themselves.."


Soon, the pair came upon an alley, coming upon two beaten up demons and two humans holding books.

"Who're you?" the human holding the green book asked, obviously already alert.

"Relax... we're here to help with the other demon... don't worry, leave him to us!" Jackson responded, Orin adding in his nod. The two stepped past the battered pair and Jackson opened up Orin's book, which began to glow with an extremely strong light. 

"Where ever you are... BRING IT ON!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

Sakura stood by on the sidelines watching the fight between Mellatin and Asura with her arms crossed and a frown on her face, ?He doesn't look like he's doing so good.?

?He's doing perfectly fine right now, I'd be more worried about that other demon.? Kiyochi said with an apparent lack of interest, just standing around watching the fight happened to be rather boring.

?Oh come on, he's our partner, the least you could do is cheer him up.? Sakura pouted, ?You're such a spoil sport Kiyochi.?

?He slammed me into the ground for calling him a she on accident.? Kiyoshi gritted his teeth, ?How the hell was I suppose to know his gender based on his transformations??

Sakura wanted to respond to that comment, however she noted that another demon happened to be closing in on their location, one she was quite familiar with.

?Hmm, something wrong?? Kiyochi asked, quite interested in Sakura's change of behavior.

?There's another demon closing in, one I know from the Demon World.? Sakura let a sly smile cross her face, ?Kohaku, so you've come to challenge me have you??

?Kohaku?? Kiyoshi asked, however his question would be answered by foot steps coming up behind them, and Kiyoshi turned around to face a girl and a small boy.

"Nice to meet you," Koharu said with a small smile on her face, "My name's Takahashi Koharu, and this is my friend Kohaku, you must be his friend, Sakura."

Kiyoshi smirked a little bit, "Wow she's pretty hot."

?What did you say?!? Koharu asked feeling slightly less that dignified, ?Who do you think you're talking to like that?!?

Kiyoshi smirked, ?I recognize your name now, the great Takahashi Koharu, renowned amongst sports fanatics here for the numerous different competitions you can play.? Kiyoshi nodded a little, ?You're also fairly good at writing I hear, the name's Matsuda Kiyoshi, nice to meet you.?

Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit, she didn't like this boy's attitude one bit.

?Nice to finally meet you again Sakura, unfortunately I have some bad news.? Kohaku smirked a little bit as he pulled out his bow, ?We've come here to fight you.? Both Kiyoshi and Koharu opened up their spell books.

?That's too bad, I was hoping we could have some friendly conversation first!? Sakura grinned a little bit, ?I'm warning you not to take me lightly though, you know what I'm capable of.?


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2011)

Franky said:


> *Crass Clown and Addie*
> 
> Crass Clown stood over Thanatos, easily having bested him due to the properties of his spells versus his. "Stay inside, Addie, I sense another presence nearby..." Crass Clown added, cautious.



Kiss applauded CC on his victory *How wonderful! Now I can finally have my fun. Kaito dear, be a good boy and destroy them* Kaito blew a bubble, and when it popped he started towards CC. He reached behind him and pulled out one of his strange weapons


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Where ever you are... BRING IT ON!"[/COLOR]



((OOC: Um, I have the green book...?))

_"Shoot!"_ Hisao thought to himself. _"At least I still have the element of surprise. Those newcomers couldn't possible know where I am right now. Plus I've got my Jaspers about."_

A Jasper landed appeared behind Joana and Jackson, and delivered a roundhouse kick, knocking him to the ground. Jasper proceeded to grasp them both by the back of their heads. "Either surrender your book or leave right now, or else, so help me, their books shall be burnt, immediately!" Jasper commanded.

"Perfect." Hisao said to himself, continuing to coneal his presence, as well as those of the other four Jaspers. However, not even he knew if that was the real Jasper, or a clone.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2011)

*Asura*

As Mellatin’s form shifted and he digs beneath the ground, “Use the spell Nira!” Asura shouted to the orange-haired girl, standing in an alley. Nira briefly hesitates but she whispers, “Be strong…” to herself. 

With this in mind, she shouts, *“Soru-hone!”* The book glows and Asura rips out the bone in her arm, it shifts into a blade, with the density of steel and she stabs down just as the explosion goes off. 

The bone absorbs most of the damage, diverting the attack, but also launching Asura into the air from the momentum. High in the sky, Asura eyes flash dangerously as she whips out Furoi o Ken, the ancient blade. 

“Bye bye birdie!” She screamed, madly. Flying down at high speeds, her skeleton not weighing much, Asura lands on top of the bird. He does exactly what she expects, transforming into a mole. Asura however leaps off this time. *“Soru-hone!” *Nira shouts again and another bone is ripped out of Asura’s body. 

As Mellatin transforms into a bomb, Asura laughs and stabs the cartoon during mid-transformation. Once he is finished, her blade is trudged in between the spaces in Mellatin’s body, as he tries to shift, he realizes the blade is blocking the way. Grinning, Asura runs off to take cover.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2011)

*You want us to join you?* Syn almost laughed when Koga asked this random question after just having met. *Tell me, why should we join you when we could just defeat you here and now?*

Koga laughed aloud *Because I'm the only one who can beat Berith, and I'm the one who's going to become King. Besides, what do you have to lose?*

Syn looked at Berith, and after a while he turned back and looked at Koga *We'll fight together, but should the chance ever arise that we can burn your book, we won't hesitate*

*HAHAHA!!! I wouldn't have it any other way* he laughed

*So what is our first objective?*

*Well it seems that a large number of demons are gathering to the far east. We came west first in order to get Berith.*

*So you ran from the others to get help. Pitiful*

*Don't get me wrong, I could easily defeat any of the other demons out there without any help. Me and Berith just have . . . history. That's all.* he smirked

Syn simply scoffed as he pulled out his phone *If there are demons headed east, then we should as well. We're already behind* after a few moments, an armored car pulled up outside the building *We'll be heading to my plane. Everything we'll need wil also be there* with that, the four of them headed to battle


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Asura*
> 
> As Mellatin?s form shifted and he digs beneath the ground, ?Use the spell Nira!? Asura shouted to the orange-haired girl, standing in an alley. Nira briefly hesitates but she whispers, ?Be strong?? to herself.
> 
> ...


(OOC: That's an awful amount of god modding sir...)

As Asura plummeted down at Mellatin, Kevin called out the spell once more, allowing Mellatin to curve his body up and around the incoming blade and onto the Demon's arm. Thinking quickly, Mellatin instantly transformed into a Cartoon strongman and threw Asura in the other direction.

"Silly Demon, did you think I would use the same trick more than 5 times?" huffed Mellatin with a cloud of confidence, "You can't just go stabbing me so easily with just a blade or 2, I'm very sorry!"

It seemed the opposing Demon failed to realize the full scale of Mellatin's ability and the speed at which he can transform. Multiple transformations at once are a bit hard, but as long as there's a small gap, he can transform almost on the dime. Sure, it may seem overpowered, but, as long as no one caught him in that gap, he would be able to transform whenever needed.

"Tooruk!" Kevin called out again, Mellatin stretching into a snake and weaving in and out of attacks to curl up the enemies legs to bite their neck.


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ((OOC: Um, I have the green book...?))
> 
> _"Shoot!"_ Hisao thought to himself. _"At least I still have the element of surprise. Those newcomers couldn't possible know where I am right now. Plus I've got my Jaspers about."_
> 
> ...



Orin smiled. Suddenly and without warning, the Jasper that had hold of the two humans was drenched in a black liquid, poured from behind. Within seconds, a match hit the ground and lit the Jasper aflame, Jackson and Joana both jumping forward to avoid being consumed.

"Fire is dangerous, don't you know? If you want to threaten two people, unable to fight, with fire... then how about you taste it yourself..." spoke a very serious James from behind the Jasper.

This was a classic ploy by James. Kerosene bombs and lit matches. A dangerous ploy, but an effective one none the less.

"Like I said, reveal yourself, and fight me! And leave these ones out of it!!" Orin commanded, rage now flooding his eyes.


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Kiss applauded CC on his victory *How wonderful! Now I can finally have my fun. Kaito dear, be a good boy and destroy them* Kaito blew a bubble, and when it popped he started towards CC. He reached behind him and pulled out one of his strange weapons



"There you are!" Crass Clown shouted through telepathy. He turned to the new foe and the turbines on his shoulders roared once more, creating another wind tunnel effect in this new foes direction. "That demon didn't take much out of me... I suppose I can play with you as well!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 9, 2011)

Sakura and Kohaku began circling the area right now as one person waited for the other to call the first spell from the book, this battle would be a battle of wits and passion rather than a simple who is capable of working together better with their partner, because one could easily tell from the looks of things that both Kiyoshi and Koharu had developed a rivalry for each other. Koharu eyed Kiyoshi cautiously, trying to figure out if she should make the first move or let him. Kiyoshi cracked a small grin across his face, allowing himself to relax into the flow of the battle to come.












“Uchikaesu!" Koharu called the first spell of the battle, knowing this would never go anywhere if someone didn't start the match, and Kohaku let a spring of arrows fly forth from his bow. Sakura swerved to the side and managed to dodge them, conjuring up her own floating petal figurine out of nowhere.

“What the?!” Koharu asked in shock, however she didn't have time to question anymore.

“Sakuramai.” Kiyoshi called out with an air of coolness, and Sakura blew on the figurine, causing a giant Sakura petal to come out of the figurine, flying straight towards Kohaku with incredible speed. Kohaku rolled to the side, and readied his bow for another shot. Koharu called out the spell, and Kohaku fired off more arrows, however at the same time Kiyoshi called out his own demon's spell, and the two spells met in the center of the nearby archway, creating a powerful blast as a result.

“Still as strong as ever I see.” Sakura grinned with a smug look on her face, “That little attack of yours won't be enough to defeat me though!” Sakura did a double flip up into the air and landed behind Kohaku, Kiyoshi called out the spell once, however Koharu had already decided on what to do, so she called out her own spell, and Kohaku shot the arrows from his bow, however Sakura had already moved to a nearby position, and Kiyoshi called out the spell again. This game of cat and mouse continued, with Kiyoshi and Koharu going back and forth with spells until Sakura finally got the jump on Kohaku once he couldn't turn fast enough.

“Damn!” Kohaku took the brunt of the attack and got knocked backwards into a nearby building. Koharu looked on in complete and utter shock, her confidence becoming slightly shattered as a result, however she shook the feeling off, she had to remain strong.

“Kohaku!!” Koharu called out with a massive hint of worry in her voice, however Kohaku shot right out of the building he crashed into with relatively minor injures, the building hadn't been that big in the first place, just a nearby baseball stand.

"I'm fine Koharu, calm down." Kohaku stated with a small grin on his face, "That attack wouldn't be enough to put me out of this fight!"

“That's almost pathetic, your demon can only fire in one place, and becomes vulnerable once he starts shooting.” Kiyoshi looked at Koharu with an almost sad expression, “How do you expect to defeat me that way?”

"Shut your trap!" Koharu yelled with flames in her eyes, her competitive nature flowing to the surface, "We're nowhere near out of this fight yet!"

Kohaku grinned a little bit, a plan having already formulated in his mind, and he walked over to Koharu and began to whisper something into her ear.

“Coming up with a plan already?” Sakura asked with that same smug grin on her face, “No matter what you try it won't work!”

Koharu finished listening to Kohaku's plan, and a spark lit up within her eyes as she decided to go along with the plan, “I understand Kohaku, I believe in you.”

“Ridiculous,” Kiyoshi spat with a slight twinge of disgust, “No plan you can come up with would allow you to defeat me, Sakuramai!” Kiyoshi called out, and Sakura blew the petal from the figurine.

“Uchikaesu!” Koharu called, and Kohaku shot off arrows at the petal causing another even match this time around, however just as Sakura moved to her next spot, Kohaku managed to swerve around just in time to point his bow directly at her, catching her by surprise, and Kohaku once again fired off the arrows once Koharu called out the spell, which slammed directly into Sakura and blew her backwards, cutting her up a bit and knocking her into the rest of the baseball stand still in tact.

“What the hell?” Kiyoshi asked, the worry only slightly visible in his voice, “The hell was that Sakura, you're better than that aren't you?”

“Shut it!" Sakura yelled from inside the rubble, her voice being muffled, however she managed to bust back out of the rubble and onto her feet, cracking her neck a little bit, “Battle of the range users, huh? This will only end one way.” Sakura grinned a little bit as the petal continued to float around her, and Koharu narrowed her eyes slightly, just what kind of plan did this duo have in store for them next?

"Heehee!" Kohaku stuck his tongue out at Sakura, "Biiieeee!! I don't know what kinda plan you've got, but you won't defeat me!" Kohaku readied his bow in preparation for whatever Sakura might do, he didn't trust the pink haired girl not to try and pull a trick out of her sleeve, "Bring it on! I'm ready when you are!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Franky said:


> "There you are!" Crass Clown shouted through telepathy. He turned to the new foe and the turbines on his shoulders roared once more, creating another wind tunnel effect in this new foes direction. "That demon didn't take much out of me... I suppose I can play with you as well!"



Kaito didn't flinch. He grabbed his other weapon and chucked both of them at the turbines. Both of them flew through the air easily, as if they were unaffected by the wind. They flew inside the turbines, causing them to malfunction and explode. The explosion caused parts of CC's body to separate and fly away. Kaito recovered his weapons and blew a bubble, waiting for CC's move


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2011)

*"*



Tenrei said:


> Kaito didn't flinch. He grabbed his other weapon and chucked both of them at the turbines. Both of them flew through the air easily, as if they were unaffected by the wind. They flew inside the turbines, causing them to malfunction and explode. The explosion caused parts of CC's body to separate and fly away. Kaito recovered his weapons and blew a bubble, waiting for CC's move



"Oooohh... Not bad..." Crass Clown spoke, his body revealed as the smoke cleared to be intact with holes where his shoulders had been, "But my bodies won't be completely destroys so easily..."

At the last moment as the weapons flew at the turbines, in an effort to protect Addie, Crass Clown had left the turbines mid-air and crouched down, taking only minimal damage to his shoulders, but no real damage to his mask. He was perfectly fine.

"Posuruk!" Addie called out from inside the luggage.

The plane that had been Crass Clown's former body and the rest of the plane that he had already absorbed flew to him. The turbines on the plane he hadn't touched became his new shoulders, while the rest of his body was reinforced with the metal from the plane, creating a metal body encasing his current one, with a monitor from the plane's interior as his new face. The monitor flickered on, revealing Crass Clown's mask. This new body was easily twice as large as the last.

"Ready, set... GO!!!"

Using the several sets of wheels making up the soles of his feet, Crass Clown sped at top speeds towards his new enemy, aiming a heavy metal punch directly at his gut.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Kaito swung his weapon forward and intercepted the punch, stopping it in it's place and leaving a big dent in the metal. Kiss laughed *In terms of raw strength, there's no way you could match Kaito* Kaito then knocked away the fist and attacked it's lower joint, separating it from the rest of the body. He then proceeded to aim his next swing at the mask


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Kaito swung his weapon forward and intercepted the punch, stopping it in it's place and leaving a big dent in the metal. Kiss laughed *In terms of raw strength, there's no way you could match Kaito* Kaito then knocked away the fist and attacked it's lower joint, separating it from the rest of the body. He then proceeded to aim his next swing at the mask



(OOC: His mask is within the metal body on the smaller body, it's a body encasing a smaller body, the spell has been layered.)

"Pathetic." Crass Clown's fist opened just as Kaito tried to intercept it, swallowing his arm and weapon and holding it in.

(OOC: Tenrei, go check the spell bro. "heightened Demon Strength and Speed" means it's STRONGER than your demon. Saying your demon without a spell is stronger than mine WITH his spells means your demon needs to be toned down.)

With the opposing demon held in place by his arm, Crass Clown began beating his enemy with his legs and other arm.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Pathetic." Crass Clown's fist opened just as Kaito tried to intercept it, swallowing his arm and weapon and holding it in.
> 
> With the opposing demon held in place by his arm, Crass Clown began beating his enemy with his legs and other arm.



As Kaito was being pummeled by CC's punches and kicks, his gum was knocked out. With his gum now gone, Kaito's cool, calm demeanor started to change. He ignored the fact that he was being hit, and started to pry open one of CC's makeshift fingers. With part of his weapon exposed, Kiss called out the spell *Betsuri Subetaene!!!* With that, Kaito's weapon separated. He then slashed through the hand that was holding him, and landed on the ground. His weapon had transformed into two swords *YOU'LL PAY!!!* he yelled as he rushed forward, easily slicing through the material making up CC's arm
_____________________


After a couple of hours, Berith and Koga were in Tokyo *Can you feel it? The heat of battle is all around us. This should be exciting* he smirked. He was overwhelmed with joy now that he was finally able to start fighting


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2011)

Franky said:


> (OOC: That's an awful amount of god modding sir...)
> 
> As Asura plummeted down at Mellatin, Kevin called out the spell once more, allowing Mellatin to curve his body up and around the incoming blade and onto the Demon's arm. Thinking quickly, Mellatin instantly transformed into a Cartoon strongman and threw Asura in the other direction.
> 
> ...



Asura curses as she realizes her trick didn?t work. ?Damnit?? As Mellatin changes form again, this time into a giant snake, she dodges his first few lashes. ?You?re pissing me off!? 

She shouts, jumping on to his snake-form?s head and quickly sliding down the back, she twists around and delivers a powerful kick to Mellatin?s body. Asura?s unnaturally strong bones, an inherited trait from her parents allowed her to throw powerful punches and kicks, without breaking her bones. 

The kick made Mellatin slide forward, but she wasn?t done there. Asura jumps into the air, launching herself off his tail and she spins in the air, her sword out. As the moonlight reflects off her pale skin, she briefly looks incredibly beautiful.

She intends to pierce the cartoon demon?s tail and as she comes down, she point sit downward at his tail. If She could pin him to the ground, even when he transformed, he?d be stuck and at Asura?s mercy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Franky said:


> Orin smiled. Suddenly and without warning, the Jasper that had hold of the two humans was drenched in a black liquid, poured from behind. Within seconds, a match hit the ground and lit the Jasper aflame, Jackson and Joana both jumping forward to avoid being consumed.
> 
> "Fire is dangerous, don't you know? If you want to threaten two people, unable to fight, with fire... then how about you taste it yourself..." spoke a very serious James from behind the Jasper.
> 
> ...



This alarmed Hisao, who still didn't know if this Jasper was real or a clone. In order to prevent Orin from realizing that there were multiple copies, the Jasper fled once set aflame, so as to either disappear in private, or remove the flames in private. Hisao held his chin with his hand as he thought. "There couldn't possibly be anymore allies about." He thought to himself. "And I at least have four Jaspers left, though not even I know where they're hiding. I could try an all out attack, but I'm unfamiliar with the extent of these opponent's powers. At this point, the best move would be to-"

Hisao's train of thought was interrupted by the abrupt noise of something, likely a trash can, being knocked over behind the two opponents.

"Shit!" Hisao thought again. "I may have to do something sooner than expected...!"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Hanzo, having finished off his barbecue, met up with Sugimura int he park. Tokyo was still shrouded in the darkness of the night. After reaching his bookkeeper, Hanzo bowed. "Thank you for that meal, M'Lord."

"Think nothing of it." Sugimura said. He was seated on a bench, studying the spell book. "This book." He began.

Hanzo had crawled into a nearby tree. "What of it?"

Sugimura closed the book. "You'd be wise to forget it. We've been graced by the presence of another demon, it would seem."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 9, 2011)

"Suuuurrroooooooo~ Huunnnngrrryyyy~" Daikui whined from a slouched position on his chair. One would almost mistake him for one of those melted clocks from that Salvador Dali painting. "Foods on it's way, be patient." Suroka Hachima, a young college student who happened across the demon Daikuo one day, prepares lunch for the two. Daikui can eat like an elephant when he wanted too and today seemed to be one of those days. 

The way Suroka was cooking you'd think he was preparing food at a prison. Large pots containing soup, an oven filled with grilled cheese and currently he was working on wiping up a large bowl of pudding. "Sssssuuuuuoooooookaaaaaa~" Daikui whined. "It's ready." Suroka commented. "YES~" Daikui jumped from his chair, grabbed the knife and forl from the table and sat down, impatiently pounding his fists against the wooden platform. 

"Luuuuuuuuuuunch~" Daikui cheers, Suroka places a large mixing bowl in front of Daikui and fills it with soup, he then places a large platter of grilled cheese on the table and takes one for himself, filling up a normal sized bowl with chicken noodle soup. "Now then, Itadakimasu!!!!!!!!" Daikui shouts before burring his face in the soup. "BWAAAAAAAAAH!!!! HOT!!!!!" 

Suroka sighed. "Yes Dai-kun. It's hot." Suroka chuckles a little bit. "Don't make fun of me! GAAAH MY EYES!" Daikui shouts, rolling across the ground. "Here." Suroka tosses a towel at the poor mamodo. "T..thanks." Daikui sighs as he cleans off his face. "Try and eat like a regular person wont you?" Daikui nods and the two start over....


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hanzo, having finished off his barbecue, met up with Sugimura int he park. Tokyo was still shrouded in the darkness of the night. After reaching his bookkeeper, Hanzo bowed. "Thank you for that meal, M'Lord."
> 
> "Think nothing of it." Sugimura said. He was seated on a bench, studying the spell book. "This book." He began.
> 
> ...



*Well well well, who would have guessed that we'd find prey so easily* Koga, Ivan, and Syn, all walked up to the two people in front of them. Berith was hidden amongst the shadows. *Now the real question is, should we take you out quickly, or have a little fun first?* he smirked

*It doesn't matter what we do, the end result will be the same* with that, Syn pulled out his book, and it began to glow brightly *Makurayami* Berith appeared right next to Hanzo, unnoticed, and touched him on the side. He then kicked Hanzo out of the tree.

Koga laughed *HAHA! No patience. The quick way it is then.*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Well well well, who would have guessed that we'd find prey so easily* Koga, Ivan, and Syn, all walked up to the two people in front of them. Berith was hidden amongst the shadows. *Now the real question is, should we take you out quickly, or have a little fun first?* he smirked
> 
> *It doesn't matter what we do, the end result will be the same* with that, Syn pulled out his book, and it began to glow brightly *Makurayami* Berith appeared right next to Hanzo, unnoticed, and touched him on the side. He then kicked Hanzo out of the tree.
> 
> Koga laughed *HAHA! No patience. The quick way it is then.*


Hanzo was kicked out of the tree, but flipped through the air and landed on all fours. "Dirty trick. M'Lord! There spell seems to have blinding effects!" Hanzo shouted out to Sugimura.

"Hm. Not only that but this demon is capable of concealing himself in the shadows. With all of these trees, and at nighttime, this is quite the suitable venue for battle for him. To add insult to injury, it's four on two." Sugimura whipped out his fan, and waved it at his face. "How dishonorable." He proceeded to throw the fan at alarming speeds at Koga, before leaping high into the air and unsheathing his sword.

Hanzo's ears pricked at the sound of the knife concealed fan soaring through the air.

Sugimura brought out his book. "Arkar!"

Hanzo shot out two webs in the same direction he had heard the fan going.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hanzo was kicked out of the tree, but flipped through the air and landed on all fours. "Dirty trick. M'Lord! There spell seems to have blinding effects!" Hanzo shouted out to Sugimura.
> 
> "Hm. Not only that but this demon is capable of concealing himself in the shadows. With all of these trees, and at nighttime, this is quite the suitable venue for battle for him. To add insult to injury, it's four on two." Sugimura whipped out his fan, and waved it at his face. "How dishonorable." He proceeded to throw the fan at alarming speeds at Koga, before leaping high into the air and unsheathing his sword.
> 
> ...



Koga simply laughed at their movements *Ginisuigami* Ivan called out. By the time the fan and the webbing reached Koga, all three seemed to have went right through him, and as such, his image disappeared soon after being hit. *You'll have to do better than that . . .* Koga appeared behind Sugimura and was sitting in a tree *If you expect to stand a chance* Another Koga said, appearing behind Hanzo. And soon, one after another, more and more images of Koga started to appear, until there were about tn of him on the field. *Now let's begin your Judgment!* half of the Koga's rushed Hanzo, while the other half Jumped up after Sugimura


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Koga simply laughed at their movements *Ginisuigami* Ivan called out. By the time the fan and the webbing reached Koga, all three seemed to have went right through him, and as such, his image disappeared soon after being hit. *You'll have to do better than that . . .* Koga appeared behind Sugimura and was sitting in a tree *If you expect to stand a chance* Another Koga said, appearing behind Hanzo. And soon, one after another, more and more images of Koga started to appear, until there were about tn of him on the field. *Now let's begin your Judgment!* half of the Koga's rushed Hanzo, while the other half Jumped up after Sugimura


"Insolent bastards!" Sugimura cursed, before reading the spell, "Arkar!" He then proceeded to swing his blade as such high speeds that he diced up all of the Kogas that came at him.

Hanzo, his eyesight returning to him, shot two webs, each grabbing a tree. He uprooted both of them and swung them clean through the Kogas. He continued to swing them around and around while calling out to Sugimura.

Sugimura landed, before leaping high into the air again. "There! The bookkeeper!" He exclaimed. Hanzo threw a tree, and Sugimura landed on it, riding it to the location of the bookkeeper. Hanzo then threw the other at the same vicinity. "Arkar!" Sugimura commanded again, as he rode the tree through the air.

Hanzo jumped up, and proceeded to swing through the park, layering it with his webs.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Insolent bastards!" Sugimura cursed, before reading the spell, "Arkar!" He then proceeded to swing his blade as such high speeds that he diced up all of the Kogas that came at him.
> 
> Hanzo, his eyesight returning to him, shot two webs, each grabbing a tree. He uprooted both of them and swung them clean through the Kogas. He continued to swing them around and around while calling out to Sugimura.
> 
> ...



*Fool!* before Hanzo threw the last tree, Koga appeared and punched him in the face, causing him to fall to the ground and his aim to be off

*Makurayami* Berith appeared behind Sugimura and touched him on the back. He then proceeded to knock Sugimura off of the tree. Both Syn and Ivan quickly moved out of the way as the tree flew by them

*Ginisuigami* Koga disappeared from sight again, and just like before, many Kogas started to appear. This time, all of them rushed towards Hanzo from every direction, while Berith rammed Sugimura in the side.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Fool!* before Hanzo threw the last tree, Koga appeared and punched him in the face, causing him to fall to the ground and his aim to be off
> 
> *Makurayami* Berith appeared behind Sugimura and touched him on the back. He then proceeded to knock Sugimura off of the tree. Both Syn and Ivan quickly moved out of the way as the tree flew by them
> 
> *Ginisuigami* Koga disappeared from sight again, and just like before, many Kogas started to appear. This time, all of them rushed towards Hanzo from every direction, while Berith rammed Sugimura in the side.



Sugimura slid across the ground for a few seconds before catching himself and leaping up, shouting "Arkar!"

Hanzo shot out two webs again, spinning this time a trash can and a park bench, knocking back all the Kogas. Immediately afterward, he leaped up and proceeded to swing through the park, layering it in webs, and keeping watch out for any surprise attacks. It wasn't long for him to disappear from eyesight, leaving Sugimura alone.

"You continue to underestimate me. I am a shinobi! I am capable of combating you fools without my eyes, and without Hanzo!" He took a position with his blade armed, ready for the next attack, but not before pressing his ear.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sugimura slid across the ground for a few seconds before catching himself and leaping up, shouting "Arkar!"
> 
> Hanzo shot out two webs again, spinning this time a trash can and a park bench, knocking back all the Kogas. Immediately afterward, he leaped up and proceeded to swing through the park, layering it in webs, and keeping watch out for any surprise attacks. It wasn't long for him to disappear from eyesight, leaving Sugimura alone.
> 
> "You continue to underestimate me. I am a shinobi! I am capable of combating you fools without my eyes, and without Hanzo!" He took a position with his blade armed, ready for the next attack, but not before pressing his ear.



*You think that move is gonna work twice?* the Kogas dodged the trash can and the bench and then proceeded to head for Sugimura and attacked from all directions. Berith appeared behind Sugimura and reared back before slashing down with his scythe. While pinned, the real Koga swept Sugimura's legs.

Ivan, who was standing at a distance took off his coat. He folded it and set it on the ground before rushing off towards Sugimura as well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *You think that move is gonna work twice?* the Kogas dodged the trash can and the bench and then proceeded to head for Sugimura and attacked from all directions. Berith appeared behind Sugimura and reared back before slashing down with his scythe. While pinned, the real Koga swept Sugimura's legs.
> 
> Ivan, who was standing at a distance took off his coat. He folded it and set it on the ground before rushing off towards Sugimura as well.



"Lord Sugimura!" Hanzo shouted, throwing the objects at Sugimura's assailants, forcing them to get off of him to evade. Sugimura proceeded to leap up, and run off, leaping from tree to tree.

He pressed on his ear and shouted, "Arkar!" Hanzo proceeded to swing around the park, layering it in webs. "Taking on so many foes is proving a bigger challenge than expected." Sugimura confessed. He pressed his ear again. "Regardless of what becomes of me, Hanzo, don't stop!"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Lord Sugimura!" Hanzo shouted, throwing the objects at Sugimura's assailants, forcing them to get off of him to evade. Sugimura proceeded to leap up, and run off, leaping from tree to tree.
> 
> He pressed on his ear and shouted, "Arkar!" Hanzo proceeded to swing around the park, layering it in webs. "Taking on so many foes is proving a bigger challenge than expected." Sugimura confessed. He pressed his ear again. "Regardless of what becomes of me, Hanzo, don't stop!"



*So you think you can hide in the trees* Syn was still standing out in the open, however, he was alone *Berith* upon command, Berith started cutting down the trees in such a manner that they fell on top of Hanzo's web, effectively eliminating its potential threat. Ivan, and the remaining Kogas (around four), chased after Hanzo and Sugimura *You're not gonna get away that easy*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Sugimura too proceeded to slice up trees; but only those that had been layered in webbing. In these moments, Hanzo had managed to coat the entire park's trees in webs, with Berith cutting them down as he went.

"Now! Now we end this!!" Sugimura shouted as he landed. "ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAAAAARR!!!!" He howled. Dozens of webs extended from Hanzo's palms.

"O-KAY M'LORD!" Hanzo pulled forward as hard as he could, pulling all of the trees in the forest, and throwing them into the air. "Die hard."

The trees rained down on the park, crashing and creating a huge explosion that enveloped the entire area.

As the park cleared, it was littered in trees, stacked upon one another, like a bunch of fallen dominoes. Not a single soul was seen.

((FYI: I just pulled down every single tree in the forest upon one another, destroying the entire park and everything in it :ho))


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sugimura too proceeded to slice up trees; but only those that had been layered in webbing. In these moments, Hanzo had managed to coat the entire park's trees in webs, with Berith cutting them down as he went.
> 
> "Now! Now we end this!!" Sugimura shouted as he landed. "ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAR, ARKAAAAARR!!!!" He howled. Dozens of webs extended from Hanzo's palms.
> 
> ...



*Phew. That was a close one.* *Indeed.* both Ivan and Koga had just barely managed to make out of, and dodge all of the falling trees. They both were sitting on the ground, taking a moment to catch their breathe

Syn was for the most part already on the outer edge, so he was able to move out of the way of the falling trees. Berith used his speed to weave through the trees and avoid being hit as well. Syn and Berith both kept their distance from the pile of trees. 

*I guess we've rested long enough. We should end this quickly, before it draws out any longer* Ivan nodded in agreement and called out the spell once more



((First off, depending on the size of the trees and how many there are, your demon shouldn't be strong enough to chuck a full *parks* worth of them into the air by just pulling on his webs. Secondly, that rapid firing of spell should have taken a good amount of energy from you, which means it's only a matter of time before your defeat ))


----------



## Franky (Feb 10, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> As Kaito was being pummeled by CC's punches and kicks, his gum was knocked out. With his gum now gone, Kaito's cool, calm demeanor started to change. He ignored the fact that he was being hit, and started to pry open one of CC's makeshift fingers. With part of his weapon exposed, Kiss called out the spell *Betsuri Subetaene!!!* With that, Kaito's weapon separated. He then slashed through the hand that was holding him, and landed on the ground. His weapon had transformed into two swords *YOU'LL PAY!!!* he yelled as he rushed forward, easily slicing through the material making up CC's arm




"What?!" CC shouted telepathically as his enemy slashed easily through his arm in rage.

CC spoke telepathically to Addie, who released the spell and called it out again, forming a new body simply framed from the frame work of the wheels with condensed metal spikes for arms. This body had much higher speed, being lightweight and able to move on wheels. The transformation was much faster as well, seeing as CC already had gathered the pieces.

With that, CC began to swerve through his enemies attacks at high speeds, aiming to stab him with the condensed metal spikes he had for hands as Addie stayed behind him. If the enemy went for Addie, CC would stab him in the back if he dared.



Bluebeard said:


> Asura curses as she realizes her trick didn?t work. ?Damnit?? As Mellatin changes form again, this time into a giant snake, she dodges his first few lashes. ?You?re pissing me off!?
> 
> She shouts, jumping on to his snake-form?s head and quickly sliding down the back, she twists around and delivers a powerful kick to Mellatin?s body. Asura?s unnaturally strong bones, an inherited trait from her parents allowed her to throw powerful punches and kicks, without breaking her bones.
> 
> ...


Mellatin panicked, changing back into his bird form at the last second, pulling his tail back in and narrowly dodging the blade. He huffed once and summoned up a massive wooden mallet, about the size of his enemy, and swung it at her with great force.



Stunna said:


> This alarmed Hisao, who still didn't know if this Jasper was real or a clone. In order to prevent Orin from realizing that there were multiple copies, the Jasper fled once set aflame, so as to either disappear in private, or remove the flames in private. Hisao held his chin with his hand as he thought. "There couldn't possibly be anymore allies about." He thought to himself. "And I at least have four Jaspers left, though not even I know where they're hiding. I could try an all out attack, but I'm unfamiliar with the extent of these opponent's powers. At this point, the best move would be to-"
> 
> Hisao's train of thought was interrupted by the abrupt noise of something, likely a trash can, being knocked over behind the two opponents.
> 
> "Shit!" Hisao thought again. "I may have to do something sooner than expected...!"



"Hm?" Orin hummed to himself, noticing the trash can behind them. "James, keep near those guys... it seems these guys won't come out of hiding until they know what we can do... So we won't show them until they show themselves."


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Phew. That was a close one.* *Indeed.* both Ivan and Koga had just barely managed to make out of, and dodge all of the falling trees. They both were sitting on the ground, taking a moment to catch their breathe
> 
> Syn was for the most part already on the outer edge, so he was able to move out of the way of the falling trees. Berith used his speed to weave through the trees and avoid being hit as well. Syn and Berith both kept their distance from the pile of trees.
> 
> *I guess we've rested long enough. We should end this quickly, before it draws out any longer* Ivan nodded in agreement and called out the spell once more


"Master. After our fight with the last demons, and now these ones... I don't think we have much heart energy left to spare..." 

"Such a disgrace. Luckily for us, retreat is a major part of a shinobi's way." Sugimura answered. "They can't pursue us both. I'll flee to the north, you to the South. However, you will wear your camo suit. They will most likely pursue me, so I'll give you the book. I trust you with these, Hanzo."

"I won't fail, m'lord." With this, Hanzo and Sugimura dashed off, but with something stuck to their legs.



Franky said:


> "Hm?" Orin hummed to himself, noticing the trash can behind them. "James, keep near those guys... it seems these guys won't come out of hiding until they know what we can do... So we won't show them until they show themselves."


A Jasper, with clothes and appearance disheveled, lunged out of the darkness at James from behind.

"This one shows signs of battle damage... the burnt Jasper! The real one...!" Hisao thought to himself.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Master. After our fight with the last demons, and now these ones... I don't think we have much heart energy left to spare..."
> 
> "Such a disgrace. Luckily for us, retreat is a major part of a shinobi's way." Sugimura answered. "They can't pursue us both. I'll flee to the north, you to the South. However, you will wear your camo suit. They will most likely pursue me, so I'll give you the book. I trust you with these, Hanzo."
> 
> "I won't fail, m'lord." With this, Hanzo and Sugimura dashed off, but with something stuck to their legs.



*Trying to split up? You two find them demon. We'll take care of the human.* With that, Berith and Syn took of after Sugimura

*Do you see him?* *As along as there's even a hint of light, I can see anything.* After quickly scanning the area, Koga spotted Hanzo in the distance. *He's a quick little bastard isn't he?* Ivan called out the spell, and about 5 Kogas appeared, and all began to chase after Hanzo, Ivan included


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Trying to split up? You two find them demon. We'll take care of the human.* With that, Berith and Syn took of after Sugimura


"Ha! Persistent bastards!" Sugimura shouted, jumping high into the air, almost as if he were flying. He landed on the ground only once before leaping once again, and landing on a building that overlooked the park. Once there, he continued to hop from rooftop to rooftop.



> *Do you see him?* *As along as there's even a hint of light, I can see anything.* After quickly scanning the area, Koga spotted Hanzo in the distance. *He's a quick little bastard isn't he?* Ivan called out the spell, and about 5 Kogas appeared, and all began to chase after Hanzo, Ivan included


Hanzo leaped high into the air, while simultaneously throwing dozens of shuriken, that rained down towards his pursuers. He hit the ground and kept running without skipping a beat.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Ha! Persistent bastards!" Sugimura shouted, jumping high into the air, almost as if he were flying. He landed on the ground only once before leaping once again, and landing on a building that overlooked the park. Once there, he continued to hop from rooftop to rooftop.



Berith picked Syn up as they continued the chase on the rooftops. *Stop him* With surprising speed, Berith flew up right next to Sugimura *Makurayami* Berith lunged in an attempt to grab Sugimura



> Hanzo leaped high into the air, while simultaneously throwing dozens of shuriken, that rained down towards his pursuers. He hit the ground and kept running without skipping a beat.



*Useless!* the false images disappeared as the shuriken passed through them. Koga moved in front of Ivan and used his robe to block the shuriken. *You can't stop us that easily* while Ivan kept a steady pace, Koga started to close the gap between him and Hanzo. It was only a matter of time before he caught up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Berith picked Syn up as they continued the chase on the rooftops. *Stop him* With surprising speed, Berith flew up right next to Sugimura *Makurayami* Berith lunged in an attempt to grab Sugimura


Sugimura unsheathed his sword and swung at Berith's hand, forcing him to jump back to avoid losing said hand. In the corner of his eye, he caught a truck flying down the road. With a confident leap, he jumped onto the truck and sped down the road.




> *Useless!* the false images disappeared as the shuriken passed through them. Koga moved in front of Ivan and used his robe to block the shuriken. *You can't stop us that easily* while Ivan kept a steady pace, Koga started to close the gap between him and Hanzo. It was only a matter of time before he caught up.


"Fall back!" Hanzo shouted, throwing three kunai back at the unprotected Ivan in order to stop the pursuit of Koga.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2011)

*Cheza*

She frowned a bit when her master wanted to know where other demons where at, but she smiled and toughed it out. She was here to please her master and hopefully become King, while at the same time giving her master something fun to do while keeping him awake. Cheza looked towards the moonlight and closed her eyes, other demons were located every where but the closest ones where were...

"The earth is telling me the closest one here is in London...Or Tokyo...I think it an island..."she smiled

But then she frowned again

"Can we walk master??"she asked


----------



## Cooli (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sugimura unsheathed his sword and swung at Berith's hand, forcing him to jump back to avoid losing said hand. In the corner of his eye, he caught a truck flying down the road. With a confident leap, he jumped onto the truck and sped down the road.



Syn stopped at the house he was at as Sugimura was now moving faster than he could keep up with *So he managed to escape* With their prey now gone, Syn turned around and headed back to find Koga and Ivan



> "Fall back!" Hanzo shouted, throwing three kunai back at the unprotected Ivan in order to stop the pursuit of Koga.



*Ivan can handle himself.* as he did. Ivan caught one of the kunai and used it to block the other two. Koga was now only a few yards behind. *Ginisuigami* there were now several kogas chasing hanzo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> *Ivan can handle himself.* as he did. Ivan caught one of the kunai and used it to block the other two. Koga was now only a few yards behind. *Ginisuigami* there were now several kogas chasing hanzo


Hanzo ran to the manhole and jumped in, running through the sewers.

*TO BE EDITED*


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2011)

*Midnight*

He looked at Cheza, analyzing her. He wasn't sure how strong she was, but he hoped she would be of some use. He looked towards the horizon as he managed to say "I see... I was born in Tokyo, and I would rather not visit there, however which ever way we go we'll have to somehow cross water, so at one point we'll have to get some means of transportation."

He continued looking forward, as if he was deciding if it was worth the trouble to go or not. However he just continued by saying "Although I suppose we can walk for now." He then slowly started to move his legs forward.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 10, 2011)

Franky said:


> Mellatin panicked, changing back into his bird form at the last second, pulling his tail back in and narrowly dodging the blade. He huffed once and summoned up a massive wooden mallet, about the size of his enemy, and swung it at her with great force.[/COLOR]



“This is perfect!” Asura shouts. Despite the fact that she is not exactly in the right state of mind, Asura could still think clearly and as the hammer came closer, she thinks, _Dodge!_ With her light frame, Asura does a maneuver mid-air swinging around with her legs. 

Mellatin’s hammer misses her by an inch, but that was the point. She grabs onto the mallet and gets a good grip. The veins visible in her body, Asura uses another powerful kick to push the mallet into the ground sending Mellatin forward. 

As if she is dancing, Asura spins and hops off the mallet as Mellatin’s hand lose their grip of it. In this brief moment of surprise, Asura delivers a powerful spin kick to the demon’s chin.

Not waiting to see what happens next, Asura gets on both of her feet and then slashes at his face with her blade. She then does a back-flip, going backwards so she can see if Mellatin is truly injured by her attack.


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A Jasper, with clothes and appearance disheveled, lunged out of the darkness at James from behind.
> 
> "This one shows signs of battle damage... the burnt Jasper! The real one...!" Hisao thought to himself.


"AMU YO-YO!" James shouted, not budging an inch.

Orin's arms extended back behind him in a flash, swerving around James and catching the Demon between the stubs of the massive gears that now were his hands.

"Sneaky little one, aren't you?" Orin commented, smirking.



Bluebeard said:


> ?This is perfect!? Asura shouts. Despite the fact that she is not exactly in the right state of mind, Asura could still think clearly and as the hammer came closer, she thinks, _Dodge!_ With her light frame, Asura does a maneuver mid-air swinging around with her legs.
> 
> Mellatin?s hammer misses her by an inch, but that was the point. She grabs onto the mallet and gets a good grip. The veins visible in her body, Asura uses another powerful kick to push the mallet into the ground sending Mellatin forward.
> 
> ...



Mellatin was sent flying by the kick, but, didn't sustain too much damage due to his Tooruk, causing his body to bend with the kick. Still concentrating on survival, Mellatin curved through the blade as she slashed at him and then flipped backwards.

"You're pretty good..." Mellatin sighed, rubbing his bruised chin.

Mellatin decided it was high time to do some damage. Transforming into a large bomb with arms and legs, Mellatin lunged at the demon, using his Tooruk ability to swerve and dodge attacks while getting right up next to her and... KA-BOOM! Exploding and turning back into his bird for and flying away to see what damage he had caused.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 11, 2011)

Enraged, Kaito chased after CC, dragging his swords against the ground. It didn't matter that CC was a lot faster than he was, Kaito continued to chase after him *If you're going to chase after him, Kaito dear, then at least attack his partner in the process* with his new orders Kaito continued to chase CC but he also cut up the ground and threw chunks of it at CC's partner


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Enraged, Kaito chased after CC, dragging his swords against the ground. It didn't matter that CC was a lot faster than he was, Kaito continued to chase after him *If you're going to chase after him, Kaito dear, then at least attack his partner in the process* with his new orders Kaito continued to chase CC but he also cut up the ground and threw chunks of it at CC's partner



"You're open~!" CC shouted as Kaito threw the first chunk of concrete at Addie.

Addie quickly ducked down as CC quickly swerved in behind Kaito, thrusting his spiked hand into his back. The concrete barely went right over Addie's head.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 11, 2011)

As CC swerved around Kaito and was about to stab him, CC tripped and fell over. When he looked to see what had happened, he finally noticed it. Most of the ground was completely demolished. Kaito intentionally dragged his weapons/swords across the ground in order to destroy the road CC was traveling on. Now CC wouldn't be able to move as fast or as freely as before. While CC was on the ground, Kaito took the chance to quickly slash one or two of CC's tires


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> As CC swerved around Kaito and was about to stab him, CC tripped and fell over. When he looked to see what had happened, he finally noticed it. Most of the ground was completely demolished. Kaito intentionally dragged his weapons/swords across the ground in order to destroy the road CC was traveling on. Now CC wouldn't be able to move as fast or as freely as before. While CC was on the ground, Kaito took the chance to quickly slash one or two of CC's tires



Although it seemed as if CC tripped, Kaito had not considered that CC could still move his legs just fine and bounced himself up to continue his stabbed motion.

(OOC: Dude, no. Don't try shit like that. you haven't had time to do THAT much damage to the ground)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2011)

Franky said:


> "AMU YO-YO!" James shouted, not budging an inch.
> 
> Orin's arms extended back behind him in a flash, swerving around James and catching the Demon between the stubs of the massive gears that now were his hands.
> 
> "Sneaky little one, aren't you?" Orin commented, smirking.



The Jasper didn't disappear, solidifying the fact that this was indeed the real one! "Now!" He shouted.

Another Jasper dashed out from behind at Orin. With his arms occupied, he was defenseless. Jasper swung at Orin's head with a steel pipe, while another Jasper, whom had ran out from behind James, swung a bar at his legs.


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Jasper didn't disappear, solidifying the fact that this was indeed the real one! "Now!" He shouted.
> 
> Another Jasper dashed out from behind at Orin. With his arms occupied, he was defenseless. Jasper swung at Orin's head with a steel pipe, while another Jasper, whom had ran out from behind James, swung a bar at his legs.



Orin smirked and head-butted the metal pole, a loud clanging sound resounding through the alleyway as James simply jumped and through a little Kerosene cup and match he had prepared onto the clone that had attacked him. Orin's body was made of metal, there was no way a simply stick of it would be able to bash heads with him.

He smiled again and squeezed tight on the real one, the clones bursting into smoke (As your spell states, they disappear if the real one is hit, and he was lit on fire. You should have no clones left).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2011)

Franky said:


> Orin smirked and head-butted the metal pole, a loud clanging sound resounding through the alleyway as James simply jumped and through a little Kerosene cup and match he had prepared onto the clone that had attacked him. Orin's body was made of metal, there was no way a simply stick of it would be able to bash heads with him.
> 
> He smiled again and squeezed tight on the real one, the clones bursting into smoke (As your spell states, they disappear if the real one is hit, and he was lit on fire. You should have no clones left).


"Foguruk!" Hisao shouted. Four more Jaspers appeared. "Go!"

Two Jaspers attempted to tackle James, one from the top, and another from the bottom. The other two ran down Orin's arms. One dropped down between them, and lunged for his waist, while the other grabbed his head with both hands, and slammed him in the face with his knee...


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Foguruk!" Hisao shouted. Four more Jaspers appeared. "Go!"
> 
> Two Jaspers attempted to tackle James, one from the top, and another from the bottom. The other two ran down Orin's arms. One dropped down between them, and lunged for his waist, while the other grabbed his head with both hands, and slammed him in the face with his knee...



The second Orin heard the work "Foguruk", he slammed the one he was holding into the ground, breaking his legs but not releasing his from his grasp. All the clones that had suddenly appeared went up in a puff of smoke just as quickly.

"It's all too obvious... I squeezed your demon and the clone disappeared... So now I've broken his legs and your clones have disappeared..." Orin explained, having completely figured it out, "Your mistake was when you let this guy attack my partner, James, and he burned and came back. You should have hid him and kept attacking with your clones until I was too tired to fight back. That may have worked. Now come out and surrender, then I'll give you back your demon, wherever you are, Human partner..."

Orin had been ruthless and cruel to this demon, but, then again, this demon had been planning to take out two severely injured demons and that wasn't within Orin's scope of what was "right". Orin wasn't going to allow this little one to get off easy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2011)

"Okay." Hisao said. "If I can't hurt _you..."_ He appeared with a shard of glass pointed into James' throat. "I _know_ I can hurt your bookkeeper. Now. Release Jasper." He concluded, as he took James' kerosene and fire related items.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2011)

Asura is hit by a fraction of the explosion?s force, knocking her against a wall. There is a huge black burn on her back from Mellatin?s attack. Asura let out a howl of pain and she looks up into the sky to see Mellatin is in the air in his bird-form. 

*?ASURA!!!?* Nira cries out, running to grab her demon but stubbornly, Asura refused. ?Leave me alone!? She shouts. ?I?m fine. My body heals at an incredible rate due to my demonic heritage. I can take it. Now go hide,? Asura tells the young girl, who looks as if she wants to argue, but runs away, anyway.

Tears fall down from her eyes, ?I have to be strong! For my brother!? She proclaimed. Now that she was in the darkness, she shouts, *?SORU-HONE!?* Asura grins and rips out a bone from her arm, letting out a ferocious scream as she runs up a wall, smoke still coming out of her back. 

With incredible strength, she kicks off the wall, high into the air and spins at incredible speed, her light-frame allowing her to glide. She does a cartwheel, blade in both of her arms and as she spins, she starts to look like a moon disc. She is inches away from Mellatin, the blade getting closer?


----------



## Franky (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> "Okay." Hisao said. "If I can't hurt _you..."_ He appeared with a shard of glass pointed into James' throat. "I _know_ I can hurt your bookkeeper. Now. Release Jasper." He concluded, as he took James' kerosene and fire related items.



Just as Hisao appeared, James jumped back out of his range. There was no way another human would sneak up on another human just out of no where and not be seen. It'd be far to hard in this tense situation. His mistake was talking before appearing. He splashed his second to last water bottle filled with Kerosene on Hisao as he revealed himself, quickly revealing a lighter with his other hand.

"Meet James, my extremely focused and crafty partner. There's no way you'll be sneaking up on him..." Orin introduced his human partner. "Maybe if you'd been more sly and not began talking... Now, unless you want to go up in flames as well, surrender... oh, and do it for real this time..."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 11, 2011)

Franky said:


> Although it seemed as if CC tripped, Kaito had not considered that CC could still move his legs just fine and bounced himself up to continue his stabbed motion.
> 
> (OOC: Dude, no. Don't try shit like that. you haven't had time to do THAT much damage to the ground)



Kaito managed to turn in time to block CC's attack; however, he had no leverage. He was being pushed back by CC's attack, and couldn't stop sliding. In order to free himself from the attack, he managed to deflect CC's arm, but he fell backwards on his back in the process

((Technically, it was never mentioned how long he had been cutting up the ground, but whatever.))


----------



## Cooli (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hanzo ran to the manhole and jumped in, running through the sewers.



*Damn. He got away.* *Pursuing him any further would be futile.* *AAAHHHHHH!!!!* Koga screamed as he punched the ground, leaving behind a small dent *Next time there wont be anymore playing around* After waiting for a while, Syn and Berith showed up, and the four of them moved on to find their next fight


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cheza*

She hummed all the way to the airport, well that where she stopped because one she was scared of flying. Two she was scared when she couldn't feel the earth beneth her feet, she was a flower! She was never suppose to go into the air and fly!? Cheza watched as airplane after airplane took off, how could humans do it!? Weren't they stable to the ground too?! Cheza shook until she saw another flower sitting in it pot, owner far off getting coffee...

She went to the flower in the flower pot..

"Why hello.."she smiled at it, the flower raised to her touch

_"Oh...Another flower?"_it asked

Cheza smiled,"Yes, I am~"

The flower looked like any normal flower to a human but to Cheza it was a friend


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2011)

Out on the streets of Tokyo-

"Saaaakkkkooooo" Daikui was currently sitting on his skateboard as Sakoma towed him around the street. "What is it Dai-kun." Sakoma chimes back. "Well, I was just thinking... What if....we... stopped.... for....." Daikui's voice had begun to trail off, something Sakoma had become accustomed too. "That Ramen shop?" Sakoma asks. eye the shop down the street. Daikui's eyes grow large and rather puppy dog like. "P...please... Sako...." Sakoma looked back at him and smiled a little smile. "Well, I suppose it can't hurt to eat some ramen now can it? Perhaps we'll run into some interesting people along the way."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

?You're ready when I am?? Sakura kept the smug grin on her face, ?No my dear Kohaku, I don't think you'll ever be ready when I am!? Sakura began to run at her full speed in circles around Kohaku, and Kohaku's eyes widened a little bit, if she started firing off petals like this he wouldn't be able to get out of the way in time.

?I need a diversion of some sort!? Kohaku narrowed his eyes a little, trying to look for a nearby vantage point, and he managed to spot one, a tree not too far from where they were, from such a vantage point it would be impossible for Sakura to simply run circles around him, ?Koharu I'm going for it!?

?Ehh?! Going for what?!? Koharu yelled unsure exactly what her partner had meant, however Kohaku took off in a sprint just as Sakura passed her fifth circle around him.

?What's this kid up to?? Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes slightly, and didn't waste any time in going on the attack, ?Sakuramai!? Kiyohsi called out, and Sakura blew on the figurine, firing off a petal at Kohaku, however Kohaku managed to dodge it, and continued on his sprint towards the tree.

?No! If he gets up there this is over with!? Sakura yelled, and Koharu grinned a little bit, ?I see, I see!? Koharu noticed Kohaku's plan, he would get up into the tree so that Sakura couldn't shoot him down. Kiyoshi called out the attack three more times, Kohaku managed to dodge the first two, however Koharu called out Kohaku's spell, and his arrows slammed into Sakura's petal, canceling out each other's attacks. Kohaku jumped up and landed on the spot of the tree, victory was ensured for Kohaku and Koharu at this point, there would be no way for the duo to simply outwith them at this point, and Kohaku cheered with thunderous victory in his voice.

?I did Sakura!? Kohaku grinned with a triumphant smirk, ?There's no way you can win this fight anymore! I have the high ground!?

Sakura narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?You may have the high ground, but make no mistake I will find a way to get you out of that tree.? Sakura began running forward, however Koharu immediately called out Kohaku's spell, and more arrows landed in front of her, blowing her backwards with the wind before she had time to dodge, ?You little punk!? Sakura screeched, and turned to blow her petal towards Koharu. Kiyoshi went to call out the attack, however Kohaku had aimed his bow at Kiyoshi, ?We can make this a tie if you want Sakura!? Kohaku smirked a little bit, and Sakura grimaced, every advantage she possessed Kohaku seemed to be one step ahead of.

?_This little punk is good._? Kiyoshi thought with a slight hint of annoyance, ?_No matter what move we make, he will be one step ahead of us, Sakura can't close the distance in time to knock him out of the tree._? Kiyoshi noted that even if they circled the tree, Kohaku would simply have enough time to turn around and fire before they could attack. Sakura growled under her breath, Kohaku had managed to get one up on her, now she couldn't take him down at all, and Kohaku could easily fire upon her whenever he felt like it.

?Ah, I've got an idea!? Kiyoshi grinned sadistically to himself, ?Sakura try to run forward again! Just dodge as many of his attacks as you can!?

?Eeeeh?!? Sakura blinked a little bit at Kiyoshi, he obviously had some kind of scheme up his sleeve, ?Alright sure! You've got it!? Sakura ran forward, and Koharu began to call out his attack one right after the other, however Sakura just kept dodging all of them as she continued to run.

Koharu narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?What are these guys up-? Koharu didn't have a chance to finish her thought as a hand suddenly clamped over her mouth, causing Kohaku to stop firing off his attacks, ?Sorry sweet cheeks, but we're playing this game to win.? Kiyoshi smirked from behind Koharu, holding his knife to her back, ?Make one wrong move and I'll thrust this thing through your back.? Koharu's eyes widened a little as her confidence dwindled and fear took over, and  Kiyoshi chuckled at the confused look on Kohaku's face.












?Koharu, why did you stop attacking?? Kohaku looked over at her, and Sakura turned to look behind her in that direction as well, both noticing the state Kiyoshi had left Koharu in, and Kohaku gaped a little bit, ?Hey that's not fair! You're cheating!? Sakura narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?What's gotten into you Kiyoshi?!?

Kiyoshi growled a little bit as he had dropped the book down in front of them so he could continue reading it, ?Fair you say? What is fair in this world?!? Kiyoshi yelled surprising Sakura and Kohaku, ?This is a game and we're playing to win! I use any method available because that's just the kind of person I am!? Kiyoshi narrowed his eyes at Kohaku, ?I WILL make Sakura Demon King, no matter what it takes!? Kiyoshi looked down at the book and called the spell again, ?Sakuramai!?

Sakura had no choice except to obey, and fired off her attack at Kohaku, whom believing that Koharu would be in danger if he dodged the attack, merely sat there and took the blast as it knocked him out of the tree and onto the ground, ?Kohaku..?? Sakura's eyes widened a little bit, and Kiyoshi called out the attack again, and she again fired the attack off unwillingly. Koharu could only stare in horror as Kiyoshi called out the attacks one after another, and Sakura continued to fire off the attacks one after another, Kohaku being forced to take all of them since he thought this situation appeared to be a hostage situation, however Kiyoshi was merely playing that part in order to get Kohaku to stay still and take attack after attack.

?Please.. no more..? Sakura called as tears started to stream down her face, she couldn't bear to see her friend in such a helpless situation, unable to dodge any of the attacks for fear this partner might end up hurt. Koharu saw the tears form in Sakura's eyes and she couldn't help except feel sorry for the girl being forced to hurt her own friend against her will. What kind of partner could be so cruel as to go through with such a horrible act, forcing someone to do something against their will just for the sake of a victory, was that really how one should play this game? Koharu's eyes started to tear up, however something her father told her came back to her mind, ?No matter how terrible the situation is today, never give up hope for a better tomorrow.?

Koharu's eyes immediately widened as her willpower suddenly sprung into action, and she pulled upward, then swung it backward hard, hitting Kiyoshi in a place where it hurt the most, causing him to yelp in horrid pain as he began to fell backwards, his grip loosening enough for her to break free from it, ?KOHAKUUU!? Koharu yelled as she ran towards the now battered boy, surprising Sakura who still had tears flowing down her face.

?Wait!? Kohaku yelled, and wobbly began to stand up despite the beating he had taken, surprising Koharu who stopped dead in her tracks, ?I'm not done yet.. I've still got.. some fight left in me..?

?What are you talking about you idiot?!? Koharu yelled back at Kohaku, however he merely smiled at her.

?Calm down Koharu..? Kohaku coughed a little bit, and fell down to one knee, then struggled to get back up on his feet, ?Search your heart.. you know I can still win..?

?How can you win in a state like THAT?!? Koharu cried, tears streaming down her face, ?How can you care about VICTORY now?! Why are you always like this?!? Koharu fell down to her knees, ?Why do you never care about what happens to yourself.. only to other people..?

Kohaku smiled a little bit, ?When I was in the demon world.. I used to be picked on a lot..? Kohaku looked down at the ground, ?It led to me having self esteem issues.. however within time I befriended Sakura.. and eventually Orin.. and I learned to trust other people through them..? Kohaku smiled as he looked at Koharu, ?I don't care if it's me.. I just don't want to see any of my friends get hurt.. especially not you Koharu.. you're my partner.?

Koharu's eyes widened as she stared at the demon boy, he would sooner have the life beaten out of him than simply let her take the injury for him, because he had once been picked on like she had. Fresh tears began to flow from Sakura's eyes as she heard his speech, he could be such an idiot sometimes, why did he have to not understand the word give up?












?Ridiculous..? Kiyoshi had managed to get back on his feet in the time that their little speech had finished, ?Time to end this little game! Sakuramai!? Kiyoshi yelled out, and Sakura blew on the petal figurine once more, having to obey her partner despite the fact that she wished  not to do so. Koharu saw the petal heading towards the beaten and battered boy, the boy who had given up everything for his sake, and something inside of her snapped, she couldn't allow it to end this way, this was just too much for her.

?UCHIKAESU!!!!? Koharu yelled with all her might, and Kohaku's bow began to glow brightly as soon as she had. Koharu looked back in shock as instead of firing off a volley of arrows, Kohaku pulled back on the arrow and only a single slightly large bow formed in on the string. Kohaku allowed the bow to fire off at the petal which Sakura had fired, ripping straight through it and heading directly towards Sakura. Sakura tried to dodge the bow, however the bow barely managed to knick her, and then exploded into a huge burst of straight light wind which ripped through Sakura with an incredible force and sent her flying backwards for quite a few yards.

?KYAAAAAH!? Sakura yelled as the blast ripped straight through her, and soon she crashed into the ground with an incredible force, having sustained even more damage than she had inflicted on Kohaku, and the blast coupled with the hits she took earlier had been enough to knock her out completely. Kiyoshi looked on in complete and utter shock, and immediately ran forward in the direction of Sakura.

?OI! SAKURA!? Kiyoshi yelled, and kneeled down on one knee beside the knocked out girl, ?What the hell?! How did this happen?! How did we lose?!? Kiyoshi cried out in anguish, unable to understand how they had lost.

?You didn't work in tandem with your demon.? Koharu stated with tranquil fury, surprising Kiyoshi as he looked at her, ?You even made her do something she didn't want to, you truly are.. the worst kind of person imaginable.? Koharu picked up Kohaku, and managed to place him on her back in a piggy riding position, allowing him to rest against her, ?Take this battle as a lesson, if you really want to win this competition, you have to believe in and work with  your demon, not force her to do what she doesn't wish to do.? Koharu turned around and began to walk off, ?She didn't want to use your method to win, and thus your feelings became off balance, you can't win a fight like that, you can only win by being united at heart.? Koharu began to vanish in the distance, leaving the stunned Kiyoshi behind, ?Remember that Kiyoshi, and then come and fight us again.?


----------



## Franky (Feb 12, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Kaito managed to turn in time to block CC's attack; however, he had no leverage. He was being pushed back by CC's attack, and couldn't stop sliding. In order to free himself from the attack, he managed to deflect CC's arm, but he fell backwards on his back in the process
> 
> ((Technically, it was never mentioned how long he had been cutting up the ground, but whatever.))



CC followed his fall and continued his stabbing motion as Kaito fell backwards.

(Sorry if this is short, I don't have much time until I'm leaving.)


----------



## Cooli (Feb 12, 2011)

Kaito dodged and stabbed his sword in the ground to use as leverage. He then flipped out from under CC and put some distance between the two *WHOOOOOAAA!!!!!!* kaito's anger was swelling. His muscles pumped up slightly as he gripped his weapons tighter. He then began pounding the ground intensely, destroying it completely. In the process of destroying the ground, he was upchucking huge pieces in every direction. *Shit. I need to stop him* Kiss jumped out of the way as one of the pieces flew towards her. Another large chunk was about to fall right on top of Addie as well, with more on the way





One of the chunks hit the plane Akuma and Reira were waiting in *What the hell is going on over there* Akuma looked down as he felt a strong presence. Reira had woken up *Looks like things are about to get worse* a sweat drop rolled down his face


----------



## Franky (Feb 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Asura is hit by a fraction of the explosion?s force, knocking her against a wall. There is a huge black burn on her back from Mellatin?s attack. Asura let out a howl of pain and she looks up into the sky to see Mellatin is in the air in his bird-form.
> 
> *?ASURA!!!?* Nira cries out, running to grab her demon but stubbornly, Asura refused. ?Leave me alone!? She shouts. ?I?m fine. My body heals at an incredible rate due to my demonic heritage. I can take it. Now go hide,? Asura tells the young girl, who looks as if she wants to argue, but runs away, anyway.
> 
> ...



Seeing her glide made Mellatin realize something: she had an incredibly light frame, she had to! So, thinking fast, Mellatin transformed into a massive cartoon fan, blowing a strong wind in Asura's direction.

"Get away you crazy demon!!"


----------



## Franky (Feb 14, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Kaito dodged and stabbed his sword in the ground to use as leverage. He then flipped out from under CC and put some distance between the two *WHOOOOOAAA!!!!!!* kaito's anger was swelling. His muscles pumped up slightly as he gripped his weapons tighter. He then began pounding the ground intensely, destroying it completely. In the process of destroying the ground, he was upchucking huge pieces in every direction. *Shit. I need to stop him* Kiss jumped out of the way as one of the pieces flew towards her. Another large chunk was about to fall right on top of Addie as well, with more on the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"SHIT!"

CC sped towards Addie, grabbing her up and using the road that was a ways away from Kaito to quickly dodge the oncoming rubble. His main objective was to dodge attacks and protect Addie. At this point, he'd be forced to wait until the demon calmed himself.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2011)

Franky said:


> Just as Hisao appeared, James jumped back out of his range. There was no way another human would sneak up on another human just out of no where and not be seen. It'd be far to hard in this tense situation. His mistake was talking before appearing. He splashed his second to last water bottle filled with Kerosene on Hisao as he revealed himself, quickly revealing a lighter with his other hand.
> 
> "Meet James, my extremely focused and crafty partner. There's no way you'll be sneaking up on him..." Orin introduced his human partner. "Maybe if you'd been more sly and not began talking... Now, unless you want to go up in flames as well, surrender... oh, and do it for real this time..."


Hisao didn't skip a beat. He lunged forward, shard in hand, and tackled James to the ground, holding the knife at his throat.

"Please. I'm not intimated by a match. Go ahead. Burn us both."


----------



## Franky (Feb 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hisao didn't skip a beat. He lunged forward, shard in hand, and tackled James to the ground, holding the knife at his throat.
> 
> "Please. I'm not intimated by a match. Go ahead. Burn us both."



The second Hisao lunged forward James ducked down and delivered a swift uppercut to Hisao's stomach, lighting the lighter with the same hand, slamming it into Hisao's kerosene covered shirt. The shirt lit aflame as James ducked further and rolled to the side, just under Hisao's arm and behind his back, pulling out his own pocket knife and holding it to Hisao's neck from behind.

(OOC: The point is Hisao should be stunned for a second based on where James punches him.)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2011)

Franky said:


> The second Hisao lunged forward James ducked down and delivered a swift uppercut to Hisao's stomach, lighting the lighter with the same hand, slamming it into Hisao's kerosene covered shirt. The shirt lit aflame as James ducked further and rolled to the side, just under Hisao's arm and behind his back, pulling out his own pocket knife and holding it to Hisao's neck from behind.
> 
> (OOC: The point is Hisao should be stunned for a second based on where James punches him.)



"F-Foguruk!" Hisao shouted. _"I don't have a lot of time to pull this off...!" He thought to himself._

Four Jaspers appeared, knocking James off of Hisao before Orin could force them to disperse.

Hisao then rushed on top of James, stabbing him in the arm where he was holding his pocketknife, and taking it from him. He held the knives to his throat like an X. For good measure, he placed his knee and pressed it on James' stomach. "Submit...!!" He said, gasping.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 14, 2011)

Franky said:


> "SHIT!"
> 
> CC sped towards Addie, grabbing her up and using the road that was a ways away from Kaito to quickly dodge the oncoming rubble. His main objective was to dodge attacks and protect Addie. At this point, he'd be forced to wait until the demon calmed himself.



Kaito continued pounding the ground furiously. The chunks he was throwing were getting bigger and going farther, but then from out of nowhere, he was punched hard in the face and sent flying into the ground *What the hell do you think you're doing?* Reira's tone was cold as she stood over Kaito

*What the . . .* Kiss was surprised as well when Reira showed up out of nowhere. *This wont be good.* Akuma walked up next to Kiss

*YOUR FUCKING TEMPER TANTRUM WOKE ME UP YOU DAMN BASTARD!!!!* she yelled out as she viciously pummeled Kaito into the ground. *Reira!! What do you think you're . . .* *SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!* Kiss froze in shock *Well I've never!!!* Akuma placed his hand on Kiss's shoulder *You can't stop her when she's like that* he laughed slightly. By the time Reira finished pounding on Kaito, he was barely conscious *Now where's that other bastard at!?*


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 14, 2011)

Franky said:


> Seeing her glide made Mellatin realize something: she had an incredibly light frame, she had to! So, thinking fast, Mellatin transformed into a massive cartoon fan, blowing a strong wind in Asura's direction.
> 
> "Get away you crazy demon!!"



Asura teeth gnash against each other as the powerful wind pushes her back. What can? this guy transform into? She though, as her body continued to spin through the air. The wind was picking up speed by the second, so she had to act fast. 

Asura looks at her bone sword and with a face full of determination, swings her sword upward, into the fan. By pure luck, she manages to lodge her bone sword in the gap between the blades. 

The blades try to push against the blade, but its density is equivalent to steel. Mellatin could still transform so she had to act fast. ?Crazy? I?m not the guy who is a fucking cartoon!? Asura shouted, insulting Mellatin. 

She then spins by twisting her body around the blade, she slashes at Mellatin?s fan body, hitting one of the blades (if she cuts through it is up too you.) and on the second spin, her leg whips out like a gun, hitting Mellatin and knocking him downwards into the Tokyo Streets.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Out on the streets of Tokyo-
> 
> "Saaaakkkkooooo" Daikui was currently sitting on his skateboard as Sakoma towed him around the street. "What is it Dai-kun." Sakoma chimes back. "Well, I was just thinking... What if....we... stopped.... for....." Daikui's voice had begun to trail off, something Sakoma had become accustomed too. "That Ramen shop?" Sakoma asks. eye the shop down the street. Daikui's eyes grow large and rather puppy dog like. "P...please... Sako...." Sakoma looked back at him and smiled a little smile. "Well, I suppose it can't hurt to eat some ramen now can it? Perhaps we'll run into some interesting people along the way."



The two walk down the street towards the ramen shop, nothing interesting had happened to them that day. No one wanting to fight from what they could tell, just a peaceful walk. "This is quite boring." Sakoma mumbled to himself, he had hated boring days. "Foooooooooood~" Daikui was already in the ramen shop drooling on the counter. "Excuse me sir, but could you please refrain your friend from drooling on the counter. It is ruining business." 

Sakoma nodded and tossed Daikui into a booth, both sat down and waited patiently... or as patient as Daikui COULD wait, for their meal. When the waiter finally came the two men ordered, Daikui ordering three of everything and Sakoma merely nodding. "Well... I suppose we'll just have to deal with boring for now."


----------

